# Is it snowing yet?



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, it's cold tonight. Got me thinkin. Anybody getting any snow?


----------



## LeeRoy98

Please... this is a family friendly list. Please do not use the nasty 4 letter words... especially that nasty "S" word! 

LOL

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## T-jetjim

No s**w in Florida yet. Come to think of it, its not even cold.

Jim


----------



## clydeomite

Colorado Yes!!! but it's gonna be 60 for turkey day whoo hooo. That is why i love this state. Happy thanksgiving all you slotters everywhere.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## AfxToo

No snow yet.

I've lived in a couple of very snowy areas, as in lake-effect, 2"-3" per hour snow machine dumping it non-stop for hours. Twenty inches plus in an afternoon, no big deal. Roadside snow bankings at eight feet, no problem. Total white outs, now there's a problem, as in white driving hell. But snow does not bother me. Ice storms are much worse. The only thing that bothers me is the fact that most heavy snow areas also tend to be very overcast, gray, and gloomy during snow season. But that's what drives us back into the basement to enjoy this little hobby of ours. I'll bet if you look at a snowfall map of the US and overlay it with a map of slot car hobbyist density you'd see a direct correlation between the two.


----------



## win43

No snow here in Washington ....... but I can trade you some wind for some .... :tongue: ....... Trade ???? wind????? does this need to be posted in the Swap "n Sell thread :roll::jest::roll:


----------



## Bill Hall

win43 said:


> No snow here in Washington ....... but I can trade you some wind for some .... :tongue: ....... Trade ???? wind????? does this need to be posted in the Swap "n Sell thread :roll::jest::roll:


We had lumpy rain this week! Could be any day....er not at all. 

My money is on Doba!


----------



## roadrner

Don't send any here, although I wouldn't mind having something other than rain. Another three days of light rain/mist bs.  Supposed to see the sun tomorrow. Let me get my camera ready.  rr


----------



## tjd241

*Ya know actually...*

I'm lookin forward to it... Pepe's re-shoed... 4wd... _*BRING IT.*_  nd


----------



## bobhch

*Sung to raindrops keep falling on my head...*

Snowflakes keep falling on my head, That doesn't mean that my name is Fred...

Hey Jack, get off my back.

because, snow flakes keep falling they keep falling Ooooon Myyyy head.

( I changed the lyrics to Raindrops keep falling on my head many, many years ago ) Feel free to use this fun song EVERYONE. 

Nope...no snow in Gretna or Omaha Nebraska. Just that one freak storm a while back...dats it folks.

I am with ND as my Element has AWD and am ready to go when it comes. 

LOL...Jim....gotta love those Florida, Arizona and California no snow post. hahahahaah My Mom lives in Arizona and rubs it in all the time. Let it Snow!

Bob...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

No snow . . . yet. Forecasted for tomorrow though


----------



## jack0fall

Nope no snow here... but hey its Ohio, and they say if you don't like the weather just wait a minute or two and it will change... :freak:

One of the weather guys on TV said if it is white on Thanksgiving it will be green on Christmas and visa versa... Am gonna see if he really knows what he is talking about... 

Jeff


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It snowed here yesterday. Snowed in Houston and San Antonio today.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I didn't believe you Rich, so I had to check for myself... Holy cow it is snowing down there!!!  Look out Splitposter!!! It's heading your way!!!


----------



## bobwoodly

Supposedly 14 Inches in West Michigan coming my way!


----------



## roadrner

bobwoodly said:


> Supposedly 14 Inches in West Michigan coming my way!


Aren't you lucky. We may get a couple inches tomorrow, good thing it's a weekend, this area, DC, goes crazy when then white stuff shows up. :freak: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Theyre calling for it between this weekend and early next week. I say BRING IT ON. I love driving in it with the ole Beast, and my job will pay double time for us to come in!


----------



## WesJY

aww man i want snow!!!! we are supposed to get 1 to 3 inches tomorrow.. i want 6 feet!!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ummmm... No you don't Wes!!!! Believe me!! You don't!!! I've seen MD shut down for 3 days for 3 feet.  6 feet will shut it down for a week... :drunk: And the shoveling will kill ya!! :tongue:


----------



## partspig

AHH ha HA HA HA HA HA 3 feet HA HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I live near Buffalo, Joe lives near Syracuse! 3 feet a really really small amount of snow here! The only times things shut down here is when we have a blizzard! See MR. Google and You Tube for "The Blizzard of 77"


----------



## ParkRNDL

if we're getting snow (southern central PA), it better be on a school day and it better be a lot. i only like to shovel snow when i'm getting off work to do it. being a teacher, my favorite words between November and March are... SNOW DAY!

--rick


----------



## AfxToo

I was diggin' the March 1993 blizzard in Syracuse. For hours in fact. Thunder and lightning and snow. And snow. And snow. 

http://blog.syracuse.com/indepth/2007/12/1993snowpages.pdf


----------



## hojoe

Saw a few flakes here today for the first time, which is really unusual for mid Missouri. They're calling for some serious snow on Wed or Thurs.
hojoe


----------



## Rawafx

Snow? Just the thought of there being a CHANCE for flurries(no accumulation) here in NC drives the locals NUTS and into a buying frenzy. You should see them drive when there is snow in the air. I grew up in Peotone, Illinois so "been there, done that". In 1967 I got sent home early in the afternoon from school because it was snowing REALLY heavy. Several of the school buses got stuck in drifts on the road and the kids had to walk to the nearest farmhouse and stay there until the roads were passable. Some of the kids didn't get home for 10 days!!! I think O'Hare airport on the west side of Chicago listed an official total of 23 inches. Out in the country south of Lake Michigan I think we got even more. The drifts were so high only the top 3 inches of a stop sign at the end of my street was visible. The craziest thing about the storm was the fact that two days before Chicago had set a record high of 65 degrees for that date. At my best friend's house there was a drift across the driveway that was HIGHER than the roof on the house!!! His older brother and a bunch of his buddies decided to dig a tunnel through the drift so the could get access to the garage. They finished and then ran a garden hose from a basement faucet out the coal chute to the tunnel, spryaing the entire inside so it would freeze overnight. The tunnel was so big they could park their dad's BIG Dodge four-door entirely INSIDE!!!!! They also sprayed one end that tapered down into the yard so us kids had an AWESOME hill to ride our sleds down!
Naw, I don't miss the snow!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## rbrunne1

*It's snowing in Albany, NY*

We have flurries in Albany today...they're calling for a couple of inches :freak:

The snow blower is ready :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

rbrunne1 said:


> We have flurries in Albany today...they're calling for a couple of inches :freak:
> 
> The snow blower is ready :thumbsup:


Same here. 

Bob...this time I get to use that blower of ours...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Sunny and hot here, Short skirts and low tops. Yeee Haaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

*snow*

just the weather report will be fine we dont need to know what your wearing to.:lol:a little more than i needed to know.:lol:


----------



## Bill Hall

Snow at work today...but not at our house????


----------



## bobhch

H.O. Slotrods said:


> just the weather report will be fine we dont need to know what your wearing to.:lol:a little more than i needed to know.:lol:


Bob...:jest:...zilla


----------



## HadaSlot

Maybe this is what KD meant. I approve of both. I do start my new job tomorrow which includes about 45 more miles a day and Central Missouri is calling for some white stuff. The only time snow and ice has ever stopped any of my VW's is when it got frozen to the ground from my poor parking method. Yeah low tops and skirts only at Hooters this time of year in MO. 
David....Show Me.....Dorman


----------



## fordcowboy

We got 2 inch here. In north east missouri.


----------



## CJ53

2" in 24 hrs here in S. Central Ne.. calling for a foot of it starting tonight.. 

C (it's coming your way zilla) J


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

2" over night calling for up to 5" for tomorrow here in south east Iowa.


----------



## Omega

Received 6 inchs on a all day snow on Sat the 5th. This was in Carroll County Maryland.

Omega


----------



## hojoe

fordcowboy said:


> We got 2 inch here. In north east missouri.


WOW! Your only 60 miles north of me and we got a light dusting. Wait till tuesday night. Then we'll have something to compare.
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Just foggy and drizzle, and 38 degrees here. Par for a Monday morning.
Any Tiger SnowBunny sightings?

a change of scenery is in order.


----------



## mahorsc

no snow 65 degs here sun shining


----------



## Guidepin

We just got a lite dusting. Some buddy left the door open to BUFFALO.That was close! GK


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Change of scenery. Landed in Brasil this morning. 
Here, it´s been raining for a week and the city is flooded.
Going to the beach Friday. I´ll post up pics if I´m allowed to have a camera.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Snow...yeah we got lots of it now....*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Change of scenery. Landed in Brasil this morning.
> Here, it´s been raining for a week and the city is flooded.
> Going to the beach Friday. I´ll post up pics if I´m allowed to have a camera.
> 
> Rich :thumbsup:


Rich,

I was just going to say that this thread needed some pics. Sorry to hear about the flooding man...hope you still are having a good time.

Bam....Here are the pics here in Nebraska right now 12-8-2009 at 6:00 p.m










Living in a Winter Wonderland...Yeah Baby we got snow!










It is really coming down and windy now. Supposed to be Blizzard like conditions tomorrow and may not be going to work (work just called "Don't come to work tomorrow"!!! Time to work on the layout...SWEET! It is supposed to keep snowing here for the next 18 hours (Untill Noon Wednesday). 

Snow kinda warps my mind and makes me think of times gone by. We were talking about Star Trek and other things today at work untill we went home early at 2:00 pm. Snow just makes me get Excited (like more than usual). 

The drive home was 40 mph on the snow covered Highway & just happy that nobody took me out. 

Have taken our snow blower for round one on our driveway and sidewalks earlier and also hit some of the neighbors too. Someday maybee one of my neighbors will give me a slot car or two for my efforts (doubt it) but, just glad to help out those less fortunate that don't have the power of the Blower....Shovels suck. That is all we had when I was a kid but, it got me money to buy slots!!!! 

It is almost 7:00 at night and the kids are on there second round of playing in the snow now for about an hour. Will be time to come in soon. Taking the kids to "The Hill" to go sleeding will be a blast when all the high winds here go away.

Bob...it is beginning to look alot like Chrismas ( or insert your Holiday here )...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

What!?!?!? No Superman jammies this time around???? What is this world coming to?!?!?! :lol: :jest: :tongue: :hat:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> What!?!?!? No Superman jammies this time around???? What is this world coming to?!?!?! :lol: :jest: :tongue: :hat:


Bob...I was wearing them when these pics were taken...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Thanks for the snow, Bob.
Boy, we sure got swatted!

One side of my yard has 6" of snow that drifts to the other side of the yard to 36" at the fence! What does that mean?
It means that my sidewalks are covered in 24 inches of freaking snow! Gah!

I fired up the craftsman blower when I got home from the shop. I cut the drive way (260') and am now enjoying a nice hot winter drink!

Bless the snow-blower gods real good!:thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy

It"s snowing here in Missouri . 12/18/09 fcb


----------



## hojoe

It's NOT snowing here in Missouri.LOL (but it will be). What a difference 60 miles makes.
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy

lol but it's always warner in the south.lol


----------



## hojoe

3 hours later and it's snowing like crazy. I guess Fordcowboy isn't.
hojoe


----------



## roadrner

Sitting here in MD awaiting what is being reported as one of the worst snowstorms that will be hitting this Mid Atlantic state for the month of December. Supposed to start tonight and go through Sunday morning. Forecasting a possible 20 inches in my area. This place will go crazy!  rr


----------



## tjd241

*Me and Pepe are ready....*

... on all 4 corners... Supposedly on the way to New England... I say,,,, *Bring It ! !* :woohoo: nd


----------



## noddaz

*You are not kidding!*



roadrner said:


> Sitting here in MD awaiting what is being reported as one of the worst snowstorms that will be hitting this Mid Atlantic state for the month of December. Supposed to start tonight and go through Sunday morning. Forecasting a possible 20 inches in my area. This place will go crazy!  rr


We are talking bringing the state of Maryland to it's knees...
I think that I will just wait it out.
Guess I need to bring in more firewood... lol

Scott


----------



## roadrner

noddaz said:


> We are talking bringing the state of Maryland to it's knees...
> I think that I will just wait it out.
> Guess I need to bring in more firewood... lol
> 
> Scott


Scott,
Started down here (north Calvert County) about 9:00 PM and it's already heavy. :freak: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Can I rename this thread, "Is it Surfing yet?"


----------



## fordcowboy

It's 10 pm in northeast Missouri & I have 3" in the driveway. And it's still snowing. And Joe I have papers to prove I'm not crazy. LOL
-fordcowboy


----------



## hojoe

Still snowing here also. And papers can be forged, Lendell!
hojoe


----------



## roadrner

Snowing here like you guys up north get. Oh S***!  rr


----------



## 82whiskey

Just saw a flake... expecting up to 20 inches by tomorrow morning. 

Oh well, the first time out with the snow blower is always fun. 

Second and third time not so much.

Brian A


----------



## ParkRNDL

*Southern Central PA, about an hour south of Harrisburg:*










That lip at the bottom is the 6" or so that was piled up against the bottom of the garage door.










The street is out there somewhere.



















These were taken at like 9AM. Most sources are saying it's going to continue till tomorrow.

Only problem is that it's Saturday... there's a ton of things we could be doing out and about to get ready for Xmas instead of digging out. As a teacher, I REALLY like when we get this on a school day... I would much rather shovel snow when I am getting out of work to do it... :tongue:

--rick


----------



## AfxToo

This is a freakish snowfall pattern for December. The south and mid Atlantic states getting pounded and the traditional lake effect areas are kind of in a wait and see pattern. I've seen it snow 20 or more days in each of the months of December and January many, many times. Christmas will probably be white, but a dusting of white and not a big dump of white. What I have learned is that the snow will eventually come and seeing 5 or 6 days in a row where snow is forecast, and delivered, will be a cold and harsh return to the reality of winter.


----------



## tjetsgrig

It's here!! I fired the heater up in the shop and I will be hunkerin' down! This is when some serious slot work gets done!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

holy carp. we just shoveled out. there was like 7 or 8 inches... definitely NOT good shoveling-type snow. it might have been good for shoveling at like 4 am, but we didn't start till 9:30, and it was too deep by that point. it was heavy and nasty and took forever. by the time we got to the bottom of the driveway, the top had an inch of snow on it again. my neighbor was having a heck of a time with his snowblower... took him almost as long to do his as it took us. i wonder who was more tired, us from shoveling or him from fighting with his machine. and the worst part is it's showing no sign of slowing, gonna have to do this again, probably a couple times...

at least i can go play with slot cars between rounds of shoveling... :tongue:

--rick


----------



## noddaz

*Snow~~~~~~~~~~*

We have 8 to 10 inches here near Annapolis, and it is still coming down....
Dug out the driveway twice. And the front porch 4 or 5 times.:freak:
And it is still coming down...


----------



## roadrner

Not quite 19 inches here in northern Calvert County MD and it's still coming.  rr


----------



## Omega

About 20 inches here in Westminster and still coming down. My two year old lab is having a ball. 

Dave


----------



## Dyno Dom

North Carolina, D.C. & Maryland seem to have gotten a good amount. 
As the storm comes North, Long Island is expecting 12 to 18" on east end.
This storm will be among the 4 heaviest snowfalls on record for NYC vicinity prior to Christmas.


----------



## NTxSlotCars




----------



## slotcarman12078

Geez, don't hurt yourself Rich!!! Ya lucky sumgun!!


----------



## RacerDave

Sitting here in southeastern Ma. wating for it to hit us tonight. Not looking forward to shoveling tomorrow morning before work. Dave.


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Texas!


----------



## 82whiskey

RacerDave said:


> Sitting here in southeastern Ma. wating for it to hit us tonight. Not looking forward to shoveling tomorrow morning before work. Dave.


Hi Dave,

Where abouts in Southeastern MA?

Brian A


----------



## RacerDave

Hey Brian. New Bedford. I grew up in Fairhaven. Down the Neck. Dave.


----------



## 82whiskey

RacerDave said:


> Hey Brian. New Bedford. I grew up in Fairhaven. Down the Neck. Dave.


Unbelievable! Grew up in Fairhaven, moved to Acushnet for 20 years and now I'm back in Fairhaven! Shoot me a PM, maybe we know each other!

Brian


----------



## ParkRNDL

Did three rounds of shoveling today, it's still coming down a little, so I figure I'll have to do it at least once more tomorrow morning. We live in PA; two states and about an hour south of here, in WV, several school districts have already called off Monday. Rumor has it one in VA has called Tuesday too. My wife and I teach about half an hour south of here, in MD, and we are hoping that we will get Monday too...

as a side note, between rounds 2 and 3 of shoveling, i got to learn to ride a snowmobile today.










big thanks to my friend Bill who shares his toys... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Pomfish

I have that same sled!

And 5 others 
All old school because they are what I grew up with and most of all they can be had fairly cheap.
Last year I hardly got to ride them as all the snows finished with rain/sleet and then it warmed up the following days until is was all mud.
This snow on the other hand should stay for quite a while.
I am looking forward to riding tomorrow and hitting some big drifts.
Enjoy,
Keith


----------



## roadrner

Rick,
Loudon county in VA has called off school for Monday and Tuesday earlier today, around 2:00 PM. I measured 23 inches on my deck this afternoon around 5:00 and it was still snowing although a heck of alot lighter. After I did my driveway earlier today, there's another 7-8 inches on her now.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL

roadrner said:


> Rick,
> Loudon county in VA has called off school for Monday and Tuesday earlier today, around 2:00 PM. I measured 23 inches on my deck this afternoon around 5:00 and it was still snowing although a heck of alot lighter. After I did my driveway earlier today, there's another 7-8 inches on her now.  rr


Looking like it's pretty much stopped here. Will have a big day digging out the details tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that the schools in Washington County, MD will have too much to do to be open Monday, but not holding my breath...



Pomfish said:


> I have that same sled!
> 
> And 5 others
> All old school because they are what I grew up with and most of all they can be had fairly cheap.
> 
> (snip)


yeah, this guy has something like 8 at the moment, including two little Kitty Cats and one that's slightly bigger. He's big on picking them up cheap and fixing them up and turning them over, so his collection changes a lot. At least 2 of the big ones are "old school" like that one I was riding (is that a Pantera? I think he said it's late '70s, like '78 or '79). I practiced on that for a while, then he let me try what I think was a '96 Yamaha. woohoo! that one was a ROCKET, and it handled better too, but I kinda had a certain appreciation for the old boat... maybe the same reason I love my '85 Caprice. if i could get into another hobby without risking a close relationship with a divorce lawyer, i'd seriously look into these...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Snow day tomorrow! w00h00!

http://www.wcps.k12.md.us/

[/happy dance]


----------



## roadrner

ParkRNDL said:


> Snow day tomorrow! w00h00!
> 
> http://www.wcps.k12.md.us/
> 
> [/happy dance]




Me too. They closed Federal Govt tomorrow in DC. Mass transit (Metro) didn't get outside tracks cleared and DC still has streets to plow. Plus Maryland and Northern Virgina still have issues. We're still waiting on a plow to hit streets (secondary) around here. Plus I've had enough snow for the year.  rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Brooklyn got hit good over a foot !*

Used my snowblower last night cleared out a lot until I broke a safety bolt.Had good neighbor do the rest today & finally found spare safety bolt later in afternoon under my Volvo junk .Fixed it late afternoon but back in the game.
 Just too much time out of my slotcar schedule !


Neal:dude:


----------



## fordcowboy

IT"S SNOW we got 2 inch already. fcb missouri


----------



## hojoe

We got about an inch here, but you always get more being north of us.:wave:
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Snowed in Dallas on Christmas eve, REAL heavy. Missed it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Snowing in Dallas tonight, but I´m not there.


----------



## ParkRNDL

we got about half an inch in under an hour as of 9pm, and the forecast is calling for it to continue on and off all night.

--rick


----------



## noddaz

*nutz*

I am supposed to be heading to Pittsbugh this weekend...
SNOW!


----------



## AfxToo

The real question is: when will it stop? One snow-free day in the past week, replaced by a day of freezing drizzle at 20 F. Twenty nine inches of snow on the ground as of Weds morning, ice coating applied during the day on Wednesday, six more inches of snow on Thursday, another eight to twelve queued up for today (Friday), and more snow is forecast for Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday. The 10-day forecast has 8 snow days predicted until the heat wave arrives with a blast of 34 F temperatures by the third week of January. I guess I will have to scrape the ice off my side windows and sun roof so I can take advantage of the balmy weather and partly cloudy skies that are predicted, assuming there still is a sun up there above the permacloud layer.


----------



## Rawafx

You guys should live down here in NC, the people go nuts over the threat of a trace of snow. It did absolutely nothing last night and STILL the schools are on a two hour delay today. You should see how crazy they go at the grocery stores buying bread and beer just before it starts to do anything. I think they predict snow just to help stimulate the economy!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------



## T-jetjim

High of 75 today but we have had some cold mornings (Monday 32). There is a possibility of snow here in the West Palm Beach area this weekend. I know it is nothing for you guys up north, but a heating system with heat strips in the A/C system is not the greatest.
Things should be normal by next week.
Jim


----------



## Jerzferno

T-jetjim said:


> High of 75 today but we have had some cold mornings (Monday 32). There is a possibility of snow here in the West Palm Beach area this weekend. I know it is nothing for you guys up north, but a heating system with heat strips in the A/C system is not the greatest.
> Things should be normal by next week.
> Jim


Sure sure, rub it in. LOL


----------



## 82whiskey

T-jetjim said:


> There is a possibility of snow here in the West Palm Beach area this weekend. Jim


Snow in West Palm Beach! That's almost apocalyptic isn't it?

When was the last time you saw snow there?


----------



## hossmad

Yes, It's snowing in Ohio, It won't stop.....I can't get to the post office to mail out some of my cars I sold...Hossmad


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Back form Brazil, back to reality, it was freakin 14 degrees this morning while I was working. No snow, I wish, that would have at least made it fun.


----------



## T-jetjim

82whiskey said:


> Snow in West Palm Beach! That's almost apocalyptic isn't it?
> 
> When was the last time you saw snow there?


Never. 31 here this morning. Fortunately no precipitation.

Jim


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Cold rain here yesterday and today.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks like we're getting hit with a storm tonight, and will wake up to a sheet of ice.
Schools are already announcing delayed starts or closings. Hey, it's Friday.


----------



## [email protected]

Been an odd winter here. I normally have a 30"+ snow pack in the back yard all winter. Seems this year Old Man Winter is being nice to the whitetail deer. I don't think it went over 20" although we have seen some extreme high and low temps. I even had 3 deer at my bird feeder around 10am . Then 6 more at 2pm. Normally do not see them come out of the swamps till mid-March due to the snow being so darn deep. Where were they this hunting season?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Under 30" of snow and counting in DC.


----------



## noddaz

*snow snow snow*

Lots of snow here in Annapolis, Md (two feet maybe?)
I have shoveled the front porch five or six times.
I have shoveled half my driveway...
*yawn* I am tired...

Scott


----------



## Marty

SHEESH!!! I finally get a weekend off with a record show Saturday and a toy show Sunday, and I'm gonna miss 'em!! Level 2 snow emergency here!!




























Marty, I wish I was 10 again so I could enjoy the snow, Ruiz


----------



## ParkRNDL

Just dug about two feet out of the driveway, and it seems to have stopped... Wonder if I can make it to LI tonight for the show tomorrow after all...

--rick


----------



## noddaz

*You would be nutz to try...*



ParkRNDL said:


> Just dug about two feet out of the driveway, and it seems to have stopped... Wonder if I can make it to LI tonight for the show tomorrow after all...
> 
> --rick


That is all I have to say about it...

Scott


----------



## [email protected]

Sheesh i only received a dusting. Last measurable snow of over 2" was in Dec.


----------



## sjracer

About 2 feet in Woodstown, NJ. This is work I hope school is closed Monday so I'll still have two days off.


----------



## AfxToo

Just a light dusting, 12 inches of wet, heavy snow. Barely acknowledged by the local media since we were on the fringes of the storm. Good to see the Columbus area finally get a taste of what winter is really like.


----------



## jack0fall

AfxToo said:


> Just a light dusting, 12 inches of wet, heavy snow. Barely acknowledged by the local media since we were on the fringes of the storm. Good to see the Columbus area finally get a taste of what winter is really like.


Well Columbus only got a smidge of what fell... I am looking at 12 inches of the heavy wet stuff. We did get some rain mixed in which made the roads loads of fun... Owell, it ain't like you can control Mother Nature. And to think Buckeye Chuck didn't see his shadow. I can only imagine what that means :tongue:.

Jeff


----------



## WesJY

I am from Elkridge, Maryland and we just beat a old record. we got 33.2 inches of snow!!!!! whoooaaa and I am loving it!! tomorrow i am gonna finish a igloo and fort for my son! will have more pictures soon. 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Is that close to DC? We are here going to the Cap/Pens game tomorrow.


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is that close to DC? We are here going to the Cap/Pens game tomorrow.


i am right in the middle of DC and Baltimore.. How the hell can you go to the game and i am stuck here!! I think DC got less snow did they?

Wes


----------



## roadrner

30 some miles SE of DC, we were blessed with 24". :freak: rr


----------



## tjd241

*Lucky stiffs...*

I wish we got some in CT, but not even a flake fell....  nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Dave,
YOu think you could drive down here in that Jeep and give us a ride to the airport?
Looks like its gonna be cheaper than a cab.


----------



## fordcowboy

first you guys should go to the bob beers slot car show.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

WesJY said:


> i am right in the middle of DC and Baltimore.. How the hell can you go to the game and i am stuck here!! I think DC got less snow did they?
> Wes


I hear on TV this morning that Dulles Airport got 34 inches of snow. They had the snow plows out workin the city all night. The Metro is down except for the underground stops. We had to call a limo service to get transport to go. They had a 4x4 Tahoe. Got there just in time for the puck drop. Man, what a game. Pens almost stopped the Caps winning streak, but lost in overtime 4-5. It's gonna be a good Stanley cup playoff.


----------



## roadrner

NTxSlotCars said:


> I hear on TV this morning that Dulles Airport got 34 inches of snow. They had the snow plows out workin the city all night. The Metro is down except for the underground stops. We had to call a limo service to get transport to go. They had a 4x4 Tahoe. Got there just in time for the puck drop. Man, what a game. Pens almost stopped the Caps winning streak, but lost in overtime 4-5. It's gonna be a good Stanley cup playoff.


NTx,
The CAPs have a horseshoe installed somewhere. :freak: 

BTW, Metro and their Bus service will be out or minimal service until Wednesday or Thursday if you're lucky.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yeah, sux. We're are hoping to head back today, have our fingers crossed, our connecting flights are having snow in the cities today.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just be careful Rich!!


----------



## roadrner

Now they're calling for more snow coming in here tomorrow starting around noon. Calling for another foot to eighteen inches. :freak: rr


----------



## Tweakgeek

24inches here more for tonight maybe another 7-8

time to head to the fire station and get ready..


----------



## jeremy1082

Not in Toronto!!!! We have had like NO snow this winter. This is the best winter ever!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Back in Dallas last night. It's 26 degrees here this morning with snow expected all day Thursday, in Dallas!!!!!


----------



## Marty

jeremy1082 said:


> Not in Toronto!!!! We have had like NO snow this winter. This is the best winter ever!


Not for the Olympics!!

Marty


----------



## tjd241

*Coming to a town near you (ok me)....*


----------



## HadaSlot

*Mt Patio*

Here is my Central Missouri pic. 2/9/2010 Windy and light fluffy stuff. This is my view from the window. Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks like we brought it back with us. Snow in Dallas this morning, 2" already.
It's gonna snow all day into tonight. Pics coming.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*no snow here*

We don't get much snow here on the coast maybe in the cascades which are about 180 miles to the northeast from me.What we have had according to the national weather bureau is since the month of October to date we have had 48 inches of rain ( not counting Febuary yet ) with November having 19.2 inches and January having 14.4 . Plus on top of that we have had tremdous high winds . We are getting hit with 140mph winds in some Storms and getting nailed at the moment with 45 mph now with gust to 70 plus mph. Not sure whether there's going to be many trees left after this winter . Powers off more then on lately . We had power for about 2 hours yesterday . Off now .Thank god for generators . Bought a good size one for my house need another for the shop next . So that's what is going on here on the south west coast of Washington State.


----------



## backinblck

They are predicting 4-6 inches here in Mississippi from the sytem thats in Texas now. I'll update as conditions worsen or improve (depends on your outlook). Will have pics hopefull tomorrow.


----------



## backinblck

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> We don't get much snow here on the coast maybe in the cascades which are about 180 miles to the northeast from me.What we have had according to the national weather bureau is since the month of October to date we have had 48 inches of rain ( not counting Febuary yet ) with November having 19.2 inches and January having 14.4 . Plus on top of that we have had tremdous high winds . We are getting hit with 140mph winds in some Storms and getting nailed at the moment with 45 mph now with gust to 70 plus mph. Not sure whether there's going to be many trees left after this winter . Powers off more then on lately . We had power for about 2 hours yesterday . Off now .Thank god for generators . Bought a good size one for my house need another for the shop next . So that's what is going on here on the south west coast of Washington State.


Man yall are getting hammered. Yeah thank god for generators. It would have sucked if i hadn't had one back when Katrina hit the coast. I hope it gets better for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

this just in . it snowed yesterday in the northeast.here in rhode islands souther most coast snow piled up 10 to 12 inches/with wind 30 to 50 mph.today its sunny and 35degrees , good shovelin weather.in R.I as a rule the average is 36 inches of snow per year. but i cant think of past years of 100 plus inches.springtime is not too far out and the daytona 500 is sunday. this is my gauge for it,ll be over soon!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well here we go...










It's still snowing here and expected to into the night.
Probably have 4-5 inches fallen already, but it's melting off on the bottom,
not really sticking to the streets yet. That'll change when it drops into the 20s tonight.










We get snow here in Dallas every so often. I know we've gone ten years straight with no snow at all before,
but, it's been probably 20 years since we had more than 6 inches of snow.

Rich :hat::wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

More this afternoon...



















Is this Texas?


----------



## roadrner

We got a little bit here...........That's 28" where my blower ends in the middle pic. Had two good back to back 20+ inchers and then the wind from hell. Have some four to five foot drifts. Last pic is after a day of melt. Bring on summer.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess it snowed all night. We got a heck of a lot round here.


----------



## mahorsc

its freaking snowning in charleston sc expect 1-6 inches depends on how close to the beach this is crazy it was 60degs on weds


----------



## [email protected]

Not to laugh at you guys, but I live on the border of northern Wisconsin and the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and I only have about 10" of snow on the ground. 2" of it was recent and 8" of it was from around the New Year. Very odd winter this year. I normally have 24-30" of snow on the ground at this time.


----------



## AfxToo

> Very odd winter this year


Still plenty of winter left in the north. I still remember the 22" of snow on April 23-24, 2005. No power, no heat, no lights, and no water for a week. Yuck.


----------



## tjd241

May we have some more please?


----------



## RacerDave

You got it Dave. More coming this week. Dave.


----------



## slotnewbie69

sorry guys,i was out today cutting wood in a t-shirt...


----------



## AfxToo

Sorry guys, still holed up in the cave, waiting for the glaciers to recede - NASCAR on, sawing logs, wearing a Snuggie.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

tjd241 said:


> May we have some more please?


It's supposed to be the first day of spring, but it's snowing here in Dallas tonight.


----------



## joegri

snow in dallas- sunny and 65 in rhode island. everything is fine with the weather pattern.snow expected by weds


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yes, last night, again, in Dallas, we had snow, on the first day of spring.










Only 6 inches of snow will officially tie or break our yearly record.
I've heard they are counting last night at 4 inches, but it looks like more to me.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Break out the shovels Rich!!! Jeez, what a screwy winter!! :tongue: :lol: :freak:


----------



## bobhch

The kids are out playing as it is sunny and about 46 with no snow....sorry Rich that bites for you in Dallas. :freak:


----------



## [email protected]

WOW Thats what snow looks like. I live in the north woods of WI. Small snowbanks is all that is left. I own some serious snow removal equipment (Boss V-plow) and only used it 4 times this year. On average I have to plow a minimum of 10-11 times a year. I did log 34 times 2 years ago


----------



## tjd241

*aw man....*

I want some too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Crazy. It was 70 Friday, snowed Saturday night, and was mid 60s today.
Snow's all gone today.


----------



## Guest

one more day of snow here in VA, and i will no longer have a "real" car shop. I may have to start repairing Slots for a living. I wonder when VA DMV will try to make me get a dealers license for Model Cars?


----------



## bobhch

GTC65 said:


> one more day of snow here in VA, and i will no longer have a "real" car shop. I may have to start repairing Slots for a living. I wonder when VA DMV will try to make me get a dealers license for Model Cars?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just don't tell them...oh dang :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Shall we continue? Is there any snow out there yet?


----------



## Marty

Yeah, central Ohio has it.

Marty


----------



## Super Coupe

A light dusting in North Jersey,but the wind already blew that away.It is colder than a you know what outside though.


----------



## WesJY

we had some snow last nite in maryland. it did snow heavy then became flurries. i want more!!! i want 5 feet!

Wes


----------



## rbrunne1

It snowed last week in Syracuse, NY...just flurries in Albany today!


----------



## A/FX Nut

Went to work at 3:00 am this morning and got off at 7:00 pm. BACK TO PLOWING SNOW AT 3:00 AM TOMORROW. 

Randy.


----------



## Crimnick

Flurries....dodged the lake effect that dumped on indiana....


----------



## AfxToo

No snow is forecast for next Saturday afternoon. Every other day and night: snow, snow, snow, and more snow followed by snow. Passed the one foot mark this afternoon and plenty more snow on the way ... infreezincredible.


----------



## Thunderbolt1

Butler PA , north of Pittsburgh. We're getting snow. Supposedly ten inches by tomorrow night.


----------



## [email protected]

1 1/2 hours north of Green Bay there is no snow but the low temp was 2. I hope it was not windy so I can go ice fishing soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

At 7:30 AM, in *Daytona Beach FL.*, Dec 7 2010, the air temp is 30, the *WIND CHILL* is *21!* Now for the good news, *NO SNOW* in the forecast for the next few days! :thumbsup:


----------



## dhamby123

we had a little snow in winston salem nc a couple days ago not much but kinda rare in this area this early in dec. it but freakin cold here to day 23 at 8 am and not getting above 34 today. thats cold for us


----------



## chuck_thehammer

We received 22 inches of snow in 30 hours... ended 4 hours ago. first snow of the year.
you want it?
NE Ohio


----------



## rbrunne1

chuck_thehammer said:


> We received 22 inches of snow in 30 hours... ended 4 hours ago. first snow of the year.
> you want it?
> NE Ohio


Gotta love that Lake Effect Snow, eh?


----------



## AfxToo

> Gotta love that Lake Effect Snow, eh?


Can't feel your face, slush in your shoes, snow pack in your crack, it ain't love, brother, it's frozen hell.


----------



## [email protected]

"Snow pack in the crack". I love it. Now if you do not mind I will use that phrase for my Nephew and his gang that think it's cool to have their pants hanging down.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Anyone out there get snow on Christmas?


----------



## pshoe64

4 inches in Central KY and it's still falling.

-Paul


----------



## roadrner

Started here about a hour ago in southern Calvert Co. Maryland. Damn forcast has changed about ten times in the past two days. Now they're speculating that we'll have a pretty decent amount of snow when this wraps up tomorrow afternoon. I'm sure that can change too!  rr


----------



## joegri

the short answer is not yet. however the forecast calls for 8 to 12 inches today n tomorrow. winds n.e. at 35 gusting to 45 mph. the tm works at a big grocery store and days like this people are flocking to it buying everything insight(even if they don,t need it).my preperation consists of getting my 4wd toyota van loaded with heating repair parts and wait for the (waugh " i dont have any heat can u come over and fix it") i will cuz i need $ to buy mo slotcar parts!!! plus it makes,em happy. check to see if u got oil in the tank!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

They forecast flurries in the afternoon in BKLYN & heavier as the day goes on with Blizzard conditions.6 2 8 inches predicted.

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

We got squat.


----------



## pshoe64

Woke up this morning to another 2 inches, 6 total so far. But we are supposed to be in the 50's by Thursday. Remember, if you live in KY and don't like the weather...wait 10 minutes, it will change!:freak:

The wife just told me we are expecting another 1-2 inches by the evening.

-Paul


----------



## Dyno

Its snowing heavily here, and there is a blizzard warning in effect until tomorrow. Predicted snow is 12" to 18" plus! Good thing I have plenty of slot cars to keep me occupied.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stinch

Snowin' and blowin' outside in Trumbull, CT. Good thing I don't have to go to work this week.


----------



## A/FX Nut

White Christmas? If you want one buy the DVD. 

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Made the trip to my mother-in-law's in upstate NY this morning. Got here around noon just as the first flakes started falling. Now there's a blizzard warning in effect here with 6-10 inches expected over the course of today and tomorrow. We need to get dug out by Tuesday to go see my parents on Long Island...

--rick


----------



## joegri

rick sounds like ya got a good ol,fashion road trip goin!! remember hands on 10 and 2. good luck.


----------



## tjd241

NTxSlotCars said:


> Anybody getting any snow?


Heck yeah.... Gettin hammered... Expecting 12-18" overnight, blizzard warnings, and believe it or not... maybe some periods of thunder snow. Last time I saw that happen it was years ago (1996?). The weatherman (Al Roker) called for 3-10"..... When it wound down we found out he was only off by a foot or two.


----------



## Super Coupe

Forecasting 12" to 18" in North Jersey. Now if I could only get the snowmobile to start.


----------



## Ovalhead

This is what it looked like this morning when we awoke in the farm lands of North Carolina.

View attachment 123512


----------



## slotcarman12078

1976Cordoba said:


> We got squat.


This I never expected to see... :freak:


----------



## AfxToo

> ade the trip to my mother-in-law's in upstate NY this morning. Got here around noon just as the first flakes started falling. Now there's a blizzard warning in effect here with 6-10 inches expected over the course of today and tomorrow. We need to get dug out by Tuesday to go see my parents on Long Island...


Upstate NY - no problem. That's just a dusting for them. I had to drive through Syracuse/Utica recently and they got 11 inches on a day that there was no snow even in the forecast. The wind off the lake changed suddenly and ka-pow, total white out right when I was driving by. The road was totally snow covered, couldn't even see the lines, and I was driving 40 mph with flashers and the locals were blowing by me like the road was still dry. I understand the improved acceleration with snow tires and 4WD but what kind of magic tires can stop a two and a half ton vehicle on hard snow pack and fresh wet snow when you're flying at 60 mph and can only see ten feet beyond the end of your hood? I guess the half dozen semis I saw jack knifed in the median or flopped over on their side on the side of the road like giant dead whales provides part of the answer. 

New York seems to do a pretty good job of keeping the main roads cleared with their monster snow plows. I recall in the early 90s when as a cost saving measure the state changed from having two guys in the truck, one driving and one operating the complex articulated snow blade system, to one guy doing everything. A lot of mailboxes gave their lives for that cost savings measure. I also learned that it isn't necessarily the snow blade that wipes out the mailboxes. I was driving behind a snow plow after a particularly heavy and wet snow a couple of years ago and the high velocity slushy snow getting thrown off the blade was wiping out two thirds of the mailboxes in its path - pop, pop, pop there goes another batch of mailboxes. Now I see a lot of folks putting a slab of plywood in front of their mail boxes to fend off the attack. Live and learn.

Here's what some of theses snowplow beasts looked/look like: 

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/ryan_pedone_snow_plows07.htm
http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/ryan_pedone_snow_plows09.htm


Stay safe and be mindful of those who are not.


----------



## ParkRNDL

aaaaand now we are STUCK. they plowed the street, and the driveway is clear, but my in-laws live at the bottom of a hill at the very end of a new development. the only way out is to go UP the hill and down the other side. the hill, though it is plowed, still has about a half inch to an inch of kinda slushy snow on it, kinda packed by the plows or blown and drifted or whatever. the hill is somewhat long and VERY steep. i tried to get my wife's new Kia Sedona up it about half a dozen times. if i get a little momentum where it's flat, i get about a third of the way up before the traction control completely bogs down all forward motion. trying with the traction control switched off, i don't even get that far.

this is not good.

man, it's a good thing i brought some slot cars to play with... :tongue:

--rick


----------



## Slott V

I figured there would be some replies after the pounding the East Coast is taking. Chicago suburbs got 4-5 inches with lake effect snow adding another 6-10 along the North shore at the end of Christmas Day. I high tailed it out of my sisters in Winnetka @ 10:30 PM Saturday night and the lake effect was near zero visibility before I got further South. Just another day in Chicago as far as snow goes. 

If you want to see some cool snow plowing and drift busting, check out some of these YouTube vids of plow trains running through Kansas a few years ago. Talk about horsepower! What's amazing is some of the drifts actually stop the engines in their tracks. 12-15,000 HP comes to a grinding halt. :freak: Then they add another 3 more engines and still have trouble. You're looking at something like 25,000 HP trying to get out of the drift! Cool stuff. There are other vids on YouTube of one of these KS lines actually derailing from ice.


----------



## Super Coupe

Slott V, Thanks for posting cool the vids. I heard about train plows but did not really know what they looked like until now. Seems they can toss the snow pretty good if the speed and power are there. Tom


----------



## 1scalevolvo

BKLYN,NYC is pretty snowed in @ this point.THank God for snowblowers !! No Bus or NYPost .Spent all day of my clearing snow.Glad I am retired from NYC Subway as this would have been a suck day to have to work !!

Neal:dude:

PS:thumbsup: form here on in, HO is my full time job !!LOL !!:tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> This I never expected to see... :freak:


 
I know, right? :freak::freak:

My sister in Virginia got a foot of snow yesterday - lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

now that it,s over cept the cryin i,m seein maybe 10 or so inches of snow with a half ince of ice mixed in. however the wind was and has been crankin 35 to 65 for the last 24 hours. the wave are bustin over the sea wall turnin everyting to a sheet of ice along the wall. i,ve been here for 40 years and have seen much worse,but that was before the 24 hour weather dude came on board to let us all know which way the wind blows ! what are we gonna do if the stuff really hits the fan?i,m not tryin to sound cavilier about a good storm but, i dislike weather dudes and chicks alot. they,re full of drama and poo !


----------



## AfxToo

> i dislike weather dudes and chicks alot. they,re full of drama and poo


Too funny and I hear you. Just the probability of snow exceeding one half inch sends everyone into a panic - at least on the east coast. It's winter, it's cold, and it is going to snow. No big deal. Those of us who remember having to walk three miles to and from school, uphill both ways, in five foot snow, without shoes, with a home tanned mammoth hide for a coat (and lunch), and sandpaper underwear, well we just cringe when we see the general wussification that inflicts our once great and formerly manly and snow tolerant nation. Oh no, it's going to snow ... time to fit us all for pinky rings so we can stay at home and play with our Barbies. :tongue:


----------



## rbrunne1

AfxToo said:


> ... time to fit us all for pinky rings so we can stay at home and play with our Barbies. :tongue:


Now that's funny :lol:

The 24-hour news/weather cycle sure seems to whip everyone into a frenzy. Sure we got around 12" of snow, but by noon yesterday, the roads were clear & wet. By 7 PM the highways were dry! I'll take a good snowstorm over an earthquake, flood, hurricane or tornado any day!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I guess it was a slow news week. The talking heads need something to dramatize!


----------



## rodstrguy

I wish I could be a weatherman, wrong 70% of the time and still keep a job as long as I smile a lot and scare the crap out of the populace weekly...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

rodstrguy said:


> I wish I could be a weatherman, wrong 70% of the time and still keep a job as long as I smile a lot and scare the crap out of the populace weekly...


Wait, did you mean a politician?


----------



## hojoe

We got some snow last week, but it all melted with a high of 65 and rain. But there aren't supposed to be tornadoes on New Years Eve. 3 dead in Arkansas and 2 is southern Missouri. I knew when they forcast these high temps that we were in for it.
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Freezing rain here, turning to snow this afternoon, so they say.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88

Expecting 8 Inches Of The White Stuff Tomorrow. Yuck


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea Tex, Your stuff is heading to us, suppose to get 4 to 6 inches here early Monday!!! Krogers's grocery was packed, people getting milk and bread. I'm thinking steak and beer!!! jus sayn...RM

http://www.wsmv.com/wxmap/9455100/detail.html


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yea Tex, Your stuff is heading to us, suppose to get 4 to 6 inches here early Monday!!! Krogers's grocery was packed, people getting milk and bread. I'm thinking steak and beer!!! jus sayn...RM
> 
> http://www.wsmv.com/wxmap/9455100/detail.html


These are the same idiots that pack the gas stations, filling up every car they own and buying lottery tickets . . .


----------



## pshoe64

We got another 3 inches Friday night. Super cold now, just 15 degrees, windchill near 0. Brrrrr! We're expecting more Monday night through Friday. The weather guys aren't guessing to how much yet.

Happily stuck on my ridge, passing the time in the slot cave:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

Why is it always the white stuff that sells when it snows?? Bread, milk, eggs... :lol: We got a total of 8" from the last storm, and I fear once Randy gets his share he'll be sending the rest my way... :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, they got it right this time. Supposed to snow through the night.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I do hope Charles sleeps indoors tonight!! And Sparky better put a shirt on too!! :tongue:


----------



## Super Coupe

They are expecting 6"+ in the North Jersey area Tuesday night into Wednesday morn. Maybe they will be wrong and it will go to 70 degrees. Nah, the weather people are never wrong. Tom


----------



## Bubba 123

Super Coupe said:


> They are expecting 6"+ in the North Jersey area Tuesday night into Wednesday morn. Maybe they will be wrong and it will go to 70 degrees. Nah, the weather people are never wrong. Tom


just woke up 2 ..5" of that white-&^%$#!! 
here in Jackson, TN....:freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## Ovalhead

Yep, another cold & white day in the Cape Fear River Basin of North Carolina.
Time to warm the Speedway Up and dial in some Storms. :dude:


----------



## fordcowboy

Let go to hilltop house for some racing .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sounds good FCB, but we got snowed in too. We don't usually get as much as the Northern boys, but when we do, it's carzy around here. Best place is to stay home!!! RM


----------



## joegri

the weatherman fear monger machine is in full tilt mode tonite here in lil rhody. lookin like a storm from the west in gonna join forces with one fron the south east makinn for a good ole noreaster for weds evening these guys are callin for 12 plus in these parts sending folk to the store for stuff they got left over from the last storm.the tm works in a large food store and i get the blow by blow as to how people buy and act jeeez.but it,s kinda cool to see the boys down south get a taste of some snow! i mean we get heat waves too! but as of this moment no snow as of yesterday.the snow is peaceful when its falling, its just when you add in a bad driver that it all turns to pooo!


----------



## bobhch

*Not Hot & Sunny...*

We got 8 inches of snow today in Nebraska. Looks like all you guys are getting hit with snow now.

Bob...done snow blowing now...zilla


----------



## rbrunne1

We have about 5" on the ground and it's still snowing :freak:


----------



## pshoe64

4-5 inches yesterday in central KY. Still snowing and the wind is setting drifts a foot deep in places. And it's COLD! BRRRRRR! I want global warming back:freak:

-Paul


----------



## cuda_man

East Tennessee has been hit with at least 2-5 inches. I have at least a couple of inches at my house. This snow has been on and off since mid-December. 

This has got to be the most snow in a given period I can remember, at least since the Blizzards of 1993 and 1997.


----------



## fordcowboy

Six inches in north part of Missouri. Lendell


----------



## crosley

*yes it is*

18 hours later and I am wondering why am on line.Working as a mechanic/plow truck driver(International DT 466 w Flink snow plow and stainless steal spreader box) is taking its toll this year.Positive though more overtime money for slot cars
Bart(crosley)


----------



## tjd241

In our town in SW Conn. we have a solid 16"... drifts 2 or more times that... maybe an additional inch or so will dust us before all is said and done. "Working" from home today. :hat:


----------



## win43

We had about 3 inches here(western WA) when I went to bed (about 1 AM).
I was expecting to wake up to a lot more ...... BUT ........ the forest sprites must've come and taken away all the snow. I woke up to just a trace of the stuff on the lawn.

Well they say around here: " If you don't like the weather wait 15 minutes, it will change".


----------



## joegri

heres whats happening here in rhody started lastnite at midnight nice small flakes and very still. woke up to this... maybe a foot of heavy wet snow and wind at about 30 mph.this dumping is so heavy that it broke a branch off the ole pine and deposited it on my lil civic hatchback.well with a bit of shoveling i got it to here.my lil gracie really enjoys this stuff cuz she does,nt have to shovel!some of the pics the tm took are me and cool mo g and me shakin hands with the widow maker and a before and after of a shoveling session.i guess i dont mind much we only get i think 36 inches a year round here.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I made out like a bandit this AM!!!! The TM shoveled the first 8", and said I had to shovel the rest!!! We got like 1 more inch!!! LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Our snow melted but the cold stayed. Gonna be 12 degrees tonight.


----------



## Super Coupe

Ended up with 6"+ in Northern Jersey.Not bad since they were saying 14"+.


----------



## medic57

49 of the 50 US States have snow, Florida does not, hell, even Hawaii has snow.


----------



## crosley

*not that bad*

I guess it was not that bad but seeing the dog pic.Made me think ahhhh a snow blower path


----------



## joegri

hey cross luv the lil pup!!!i,m what i think is a good pet owner. i shovel a path around the house so the g can "patrol" the boarder!!! and get excercise! and me too.there is nothin mo funnier to see a pup runnin in the new fallen snow !! my gracie is the friendliest dog you,ll ever met except... if you have a hood on yer head then, she will get real mean. even me if i have a hood on . sounds strange but she wants to see your eyes(i think)yer pup looks very happy just to run in the white stuff !!!


----------



## crosley

Chloe the beagle loves the white stuff and I am with you on the hood deal.


----------



## bobhch

*Hope your Honda is O.K.*

Joegri...

Sorry to here about the tree. I don't know if you noticed but, a large Catapillar fell out and landed under your nose. lol :lol:

Gracie looks pretty happy. Yeah I don't see her shoveling anytime soon.

Bob...snow is melting here fast now...zilla


----------



## rbrunne1

No snow, but bitter cold in New York's Capital Region. It was -13 this morning!


----------



## alpink

I am just outside of Philadelphia near Valley Forge PA. it was 3 degrees here this morning. balmy


----------



## slotcarman12078

Froze my nubbies off this morning. Went to take the TM to the dentist and had a flat tire 1 block away from the house. No tire iron... spare was buried in the bed under a foot of snow!!  Good thing I grabbed my torque wrench when I went to FL. I gave my tool box to my nephew, and in a total stroke of good luck, I gave him all my 1/2" drive deep sockets...except the one that fit my lug nuts!!! Whew!! From what I gathered, it was close to -20 here this AM, but it felt colder!!!


----------



## joegri

tues am its just a light fluffy snow and balmy maybe 25 or so and a couple of inches expected. buy yesterday wheeew 0 yes zero thats when i think its too cold ! but just when ya think that read above. slotcarman joe has it cold ! my heart goes out to ya. machines start acting real wierd. my power steering pump kinda froze and turned the fluid to a lav like consistancy. had to put a heat gun/ paintstripper gun to it and the rack and lines to get it to behave correctly. here in rhody the summer can get to 100 and winter to 0 thats a pretty big temp swing .keep warm slotters it will end soon enough.


----------



## ParkRNDL

And here in southern PA, it's a... SNOW DAY!!! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## WesJY

looks like we got almost 2 inches of snow here !! finally! 

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

Central KY we have at least 3" on the ground and it's snowing so hard you can't see the trees on the other side of my hayfield. They called for 3-6" so we're half way there. This will make day 15 missed in the schools. Poor kids will be in school in July at this rate.

Make it go away!

-Paul


----------



## alpink

yeah, got around 4" here in the Phi area already. expecting much more I think.


----------



## roadrner

Coming down here in So. Md finally as snow. Covering up a base of ice about 3/4" thick.  rr


----------



## joegri

well we got another 4 inches today and another 10 expected over nite. man this stuff is starting to wear me out!


----------



## roadrner

Hang in there Joe. Still kicking arse in DC area and heading your way. They sat we have another good three hours. Four to six inches MA. We have a good five on the deck already and it looks like last year when we were surprised by a foot and a half.  Love the weathermen/women.  rr


----------



## alpink

just about done snowing here. at least 10" overall today(wednesday).


----------



## wheelszk

Time to start shoveling, 3:50 am don't know if I will get the BIG truck out yet or not.


----------



## slotcarman12078

This year's weather certainly reminds me of 1978. The northeast got pounded that year real good. We got lucky this time, only 1/2 inch up this way.. Whew!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

slotcarman12078 said:


> This year's weather certainly reminds me of 1978. The northeast got pounded that year real good.


I hope we have a Daytona like 79.


----------



## rodstrguy

Wow, I expect to get snow being in the midwest, and we are finally getting some(snowing now expecting 2"). But it seems to be missing us and kicking every one elses buts. I have only had to use the snowblower for 15 minutes this winter... shovel or leaf blower the rest of the big snows...


----------



## Jerzferno

Got about 1 foot over night. I have a boat staring at me and its covered with lots of snow. Man oh man I cant wait for spring.


----------



## Dyno

I got another 17 inches combined from yesterday and over night. This was the third storm with 16 plus inches!


----------



## kiwidave

http://www.oldstox.com/images/snow dragster 2.jpg


----------



## Slott V

Chicago about to get a UFC type snow beating.


----------



## blubyu

Guess I'll finally pull the snowblower out of storage for this one! After I get to run the streets with the snowmobile!


----------



## crosley

*Yes*

I am in the fetal position in my garage with my Beagle.Please Help somebody stop the cold and snow.Wait more overtime to buy slotcars,I will step off the ledge now.
LOL 
Bart(crosley)


----------



## NTxSlotCars

We are supposed ot get hit really hard tonight, and wake up with iced streets.
I'm not driving with these idiots tomorrow.


----------



## joegri

the strike zone seems to be a lil west of here GOOD cuz with as much as 2 feet on the ground already then this ice could spell MESSY. i,m so done with this stuff.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Got about 1 1/2 feet on the ground, and 18-24" plus coming by tomorrow nite. Dang it!!! They won't even be able to find the ground hog!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Return of the Ice Wussies. 2 inches of ice here and the metroplex is shut down. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian 1811

About 2 inches this morning another 20 maybe tonight and tomorrow with lake effect.


----------



## hojoe

We got 6 inches with no end in sight. 16 more inches forcast. Good time to stay home and play with little cars.
hojoe


----------



## AfxToo

> hey won't even be able to find the ground hog!!!


But maybe *you* will... 

and with all the supermarkets being inaccessible ...

just in case ...

http://www.hevanet.com/refugee/recipe/gndhog.htm

Preparation is half the battle.

Actually eatin' that thing would be the other half.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

"Is it snowing in space?"


----------



## tjd241

Yes Rich... it is.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

4:45 AM


















Yeah - That's the top of the chute for the snowblower at the lower right.


















After an hour of snowblowing I was able to get the car out of the garage and down the driveway.









I got two car lengths into the street and immediately got beached.  Had to walk back to the garage, get the snowblower back out, and clear the road around the car so I could back up and get back into my driveway and put the car away until the snow plows can come thru and clear this crap off the road.

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! I HATE WINTER!


----------



## slotcarman12078

So you're saying you were late for work, Doba?  I'm sure when the plows finally came by a disproportionately larger portion of road snow wound up at the end of your driveway too...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Four hours later and I am still stuck here. No plows in sight.


----------



## rodstrguy

Doba, Stay home! I walk to work, usually a 3 minute walk... 18 minutes of busting through drifts 4 feet tall and 2 feet where there was no drifts. I think I am the only person at work besides the night person that is stuck cause she can't get home...Pics to follow, if I get home from work...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I've never, and I mean never, been stuck at home because snow was too deep in the street to drive. This storm was a doozie.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess that put a damper on any Pontiac Excitement today, eh?


----------



## joegri

this winter is proving to be a pretty good 1 ! seems the ower shift has moved to the midwest instead of my yard.lastnite and this morning brings an inch of ice covering what was already here now its turned to rain causing trees to snap and shits breakin everywhere! puddles are forming on the road mixed with slush. i smoked 1 with my toyota 4wd van and the slush covered the distributor makin me drive on 2 cyl to get home! got a dentist app this afternoon for a root canal cant think of a better reason to stay home!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88

joegri said:


> this winter is proving to be a pretty good 1 ! seems the ower shift has moved to the midwest instead of my yard.lastnite and this morning brings an inch of ice covering what was already here now its turned to rain causing trees to snap and shits breakin everywhere! puddles are forming on the road mixed with slush. i smoked 1 with my toyota 4wd van and the slush covered the distributor makin me drive on 2 cyl to get home! got a dentist app this afternoon for a root canal cant think of a better reason to stay home!


I PUT OFF A CT SCAN YESTERDAY MORNING. HAS A REAL BLIZZARD GO THRU KANSAS CITY


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Well 12 hours later and the driveway is mine . . .









Finally got the TA unburied too - snow was up to the top of the rear spoiler.
Before:








After:


----------



## slotcarman12078

We ended up with about 12-13" today, on top of the 6 yesterday, and the 1' plus on the ground. We're starting to run out of places to stuff it!!


----------



## joegri

thats what i call a winter wonder land ! it actually looks beatiful. i,m diggin the slush and rain round here. forecast calls for moderating temps above freezing is good.


----------



## tjd241

*'doba....*

...Shoulda held out for a bird with this option package.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> ...Shoulda held out for a bird with this option package.


That is just wrong. On many levels.


----------



## pshoe64

It missed us this time, but it's supposed to slam us again this weekend.
I really miss 90 degrees and 95% humidity:freak:
Come on Summer!

-Paul


----------



## HadaSlot

*Only Seventeen inches here*

Good stuff. I-70 closed across state. My favorite moment was while digging out my 4X4 Subaru, five people (four strangers) drove by and stopped and said that my little car would not go anywhere. I took the wife to here job through 3-4ft drifts and then picked her up in the morning. Best $200 I ever spent.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

HadaSlot said:


> Good stuff. I-70 closed across state. My favorite moment was while digging out my 4X4 Subaru, five people (four strangers) drove by and stopped and said that my little car would not go anywhere. I took the wife to here job through 3-4ft drifts and then picked her up in the morning. Best $200 I ever spent.


Gotta love "Know-It-Alls"


----------



## crosley

*36 hours later*

After working 16 hours maintaining plow trucks and driving for the Town of Highland they finally got to my street in the Town of Munster.Oh and coming home and digging my driveway out for 5 hours.
Its Good to Be Home


----------



## joegri

doba a suby wagon is hard to beat in the snow! spent a lil time in lake tahoe and the most popular car there was a suby wagon.and crosly u the man doin yer duty to keep things folwin. it,ll be over soon.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Supposed to snow tonight. This should be fun.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*"....not enough to stick" ",,,at least it won't stick" - local weather man.*

I knew this was going to happen.


























5-6 inches here. Another big front is supposed to hit us before noon.
Just in time for Jerry's Super Bowl.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You just got a dusting Rich!!! :tongue: Welcome to warm sunny Texas!!


----------



## Slott V

My back door at 9:00 AM Wednesday-


















Neighbor across the street is at the end of a T intersection next to me and 60mph winds and snow came down the street from the East and buried them in monster drifts. He got home after 1:30 AM from plowing and the next morning their front door was completely blocked and his 4x4 had to be dragged out. :freak: Why do I live here????? :drunk:


----------



## beast1624

Funny. The Green Bay and Pitsburgh people were saying a week or two ago 'you guys in Dallas don't know what cold is' and now that they are here in Dallas they keep complaining to local media that it's too cold and too much ice and snow.

What are they going to do next year in Indy or 2014 in Sunny NY?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*More snow. Yea.*

Took my dog out for a walk today. She thought we were going for a ride. NOPE.









Poor pup, she had nowhere to poop.









Walked her for about 30 minutes, but she refused to go anywhere.
This snow is incredible. I have never seen this kind of powder perfect snow in Dallas.
It's always the heavy wet kind. The kids in the area are loving it.
The weather man sure missed this one by a mile. We had more snow this afternoon.









Geez, I have GOT to go to work Monday.


----------



## alpink

will they still play the Super Bowl in Dallas with all that ice falling off the dome and dinging fans in the head?


----------



## beast1624

Wouldn't you know, we get this once every 15 years or so and it happens smack in the middle of Jerry By-God Jone's party. Gotta love it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Steelers fans wear hard hats. Jerry doesn't need one.


----------



## HadaSlot

Oh Yeah the Subby is the bomb. Anyone make a scaled down model. Found some cool mods to get rid of the 13 inch wheels. $160 for all new tires or 15's on Toyota rims after redrilling....... The 13's do give me a snow day and still let me get out but...


----------



## rodstrguy

I wish I would have gotten a picture of a Ford Freestar pulling a Suby Forester out of the ditch on Wednesday... I had a good laugh, shouldn't be out driving even with 4wd if you don't know how to drive.


----------



## mahorsc

no snow here 70deg and raining it was almost80 last sunday


----------



## joegri

glory be i have rainsideways with lightning!!! yes lightning! maybe 40 plus degrees. hav,nt seen this since before xmass. springs commin. the rodent is right.at this time i usually have crokus popin up but not this year. maybe theyre under the ice.


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL JoeG!! I had a taste of that tonight too!!! It was short lived, but we had a dose of thundersnow tonight!! Hovering right at 31 last check. Sleet, snow, thunder, freezing rain all at once..


----------



## [email protected]

32 here. It's been almost 2 months since we last broke 30. No snow or rain but they are predicting high's of 4 and 5 degrees the middle of the week.


----------



## fordcowboy

Here's some pics of the snow around our house. The yardsticks are at various places in our driveway. We got 12" but the drifts were horrible.
The electric meter is about 5 feet off the ground. The red brick house is our neighbors across the road.


----------



## fordcowboy

That's a 1000 gal LP tank in our backyard. That's a Ford Taurus parked next to our deck.


----------



## rbrunne1

Is it spring yet?


----------



## beast1624

Not in Dallas: 16 degrees and snowing.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ice this morning. Snowing like crazy right now.


----------



## joegri

sounds like the texas boyz are takin a beatin this winter! i think if u can get through the next 10 days or so there will be a big change in the weather and temps.but till then keep the shovels close and yer back loosened up!take it easy when u got the "window maker" in yer hands.


----------



## pshoe64

It's BAAACCKKKK
I'm ready for July. Just skip Spring straight to hazy hot and humid. Okay, maybe not humid, it messes with paint finishes. 

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This was on a TXDOT sign on i35 between Austin and San Antonio.


----------



## Super Coupe

That's just what you want to see driving on slippery roads. "NOT". Some one will probably be in trouble for that one. >Tom<


----------



## Rawafx

1/10 of an inch here in the Winston-Salem/Greensboro area last night so of course, schools are DELAYED two hours!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The same storm passed through here earlier yesterday afternoon...9 degrees this morning, skies are clear, sun shining bright, supposed to be in the 60's next week...RM


----------



## bobwoodly

Cold as heck in Chicago and Detroit this week! Not much snow but bitter cold.


----------



## joegri

well i woke this a.m. to 1 inch of snow... thats ok it should melt quick enough but, what i wanted to show ya is this in the pic taken yesterday. its a snow crokus(not sure of the spelling) yep this is the first flower of the year! a sure sign of better things to come!now only if the economy gets better and the crazy world calms down a bit!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just when I thought it was getting warmer and maybe the white crap would go away, another 8" added itself to the piles...




























I will say I'm quite sick of snow now....  No crocuses around here.. Damn lying groundhog..


----------



## kcl

I heard the ground hog got run out of town :tongue:


----------



## joegri

talk about insult to injury!!!! just when you think its goin away you get this ouch that hurts.but believe me joe under the snow there is grass!!!! springs a comin and baseball too. go redsox!!!! thats the best team money cann buy!


----------



## joegri

ok i hope that this is it for this winter/spring. tommorow is april 1st /foolsday and opening day of baseball(redsox) so this is what we get round here. it,s really light fluff.and not a sound to be heard. really peaceful. and the best thing it,ll be gone tommorow.


----------



## [email protected]

Last week Wednesday I had 16 1/2" of snow in one night here. The sun and temps in the upper thirties to low 40's are melting it quickly. Although Monday night into Tuesday they are talking another 6-10". Come ooooooon spring.


----------



## aurora1

And I spent the last 24 hours in the emergency room with my daughter who got HEATSTROKE at softball practice yesterday when it hit 92 degrees here.


----------



## 440

This winter doesn't want to end. It snowed here in Jersey too, although we didn't get much snow if any. 

The only good thing about the cold is the fact that my Coal stove is still running three months straight without ever going out still keeping my house 77* and warm.


----------



## Slott V

Snow is a four letter word to me right now...a bad one.


----------



## kiwidave

Very, very rare to see any of the white stuff where I live. Pitiful amount compared to what you guys get. But hey, it's still snow! Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks kiwi!!! I feel 15 degrees cooler already!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweet!! Maybe the poles are shifting?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wish it was right here bub. :wave:


----------



## Super Coupe

I think I would rather have some of that white stuff instead of this 90+ degree and humidity crap.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Woooah Kiwi,

Snow...oh man no way! It is 90 some degrees here in Nebraska during the day right now.

Looks like you need to barrow the Sun from this side of the globe.

Bob...kewl snow picture Dude...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Oh man!! Let's switch places!! it was 102 degrees here in maryland today!!!!! YUCKK!!!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

WesJY said:


> Oh man!! Let's switch places!! it was 102 degrees here in maryland today!!!!! YUCKK!!!
> Wes


Welcome to Texas....


----------



## A/FX Nut

It's been in the upper 90's to upper 80's with high humidity and dewpoints here in sourthern Michigan and northern Indiana. 

But I'll take it over the snow and the idiots that have lived up here all their lives. You'd think these idiots would've figured it out. But OH NO, the slicker and more snow we get, the faster these knuckleheads go. More so with the SUV and Pickup Truck drivers. I swear their I.Q. drops a 100 points when they get behind the wheel. Not all of them, but when I see a vehicle stuck on the side of the road or on it's top, 7 out of 10 times it's an SUV or a 4X4 Pick Up.

I plow snow for a nearby city in the winter, and you'd be amazed at what I see. Winter can take it's sweet time getting here.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's that " I've got 4WD _and_ anti-lock brakes so I'm invincible!!! " syndrome AFX Nut.. It's a widespread mental disease that affects a lot of 1st time SUV owners.. Sadly, in most cases, the only cure _is_ to invert the driver on the side of the road in the vehicle which brought on the disease in the first place.. :jest::tongue: :devil:


----------



## kiwidave

What's up with the world?? As I mentioned it is rare to get snow where I live and now we have had it twice?


----------



## Rolls

Whoa. And that's a goodly amount, too!!


----------



## kiwidave

My humble abode!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks kiwi!! That cooled me down good!! I think I've finally settled an internal debate I always put myself through during the mid summer and mid winter months. I would definitely rather be cold. I can always put more layers on... can only take so many off...  Break out the hot cocoa!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

kiwidave said:


> My humble abode!!


LOOK!! GUYS LOOK!!!! In the driveway, ...... those are Kiwi Dave's footprints in the snow!!! That doesn't happen very often!!! Thanks for the pics Dave, they really cooled me off! Sure is purdy though!! pig


----------



## kiwidave

It was a tippy toe, staggering, moon walk! Never walked on snow like that before!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

And Wow- look on the roofs, them is actual TV antennas up there ! A rare site here in the USA, though a fully functioning one is still atop MY house too


----------



## plymouth71

Ok... so who threw the first snow ball, and where's the snowman???


----------



## ParkRNDL

Couple inches here in PA, no sign of slowing at this point...

--ricki


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I was talking to Bob and Tom cause they're on their way to the Ohio show, and when they were going through PA Tom said it was snowing!!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Yeah, we work in Hagerstown, MD, just over the PA line. Today was supposed to be their Halloween parade, which they call the Mummer's Parade. They cancelled it today for the first time since WWII.

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ParkRNDL said:


> Yeah, we work in Hagerstown, MD, just over the PA line. Today was supposed to be their Halloween parade, which they call the Mummer's Parade. They cancelled it today for the first time since WWII.
> 
> --rick


Also I know they cancelled the parade in Peddlers Village today. We are planning on doing a day trip tomorrow with a couple of friends but if the weather is like this tom, I may get some slot bonus time if we bail!!!


----------



## rbrunne1

Snow started in Albany at about 5 PM. As of 7pm .9 inches of snow has fallen breaking the old daily snowfall record of .4 inches set back in 2000.


----------



## SplitPoster

Wow, less than two months ago most of the talk was about hoping for an end to the intolerable heat. Seasons do change, would you rather be hot than cold?


----------



## ParkRNDL

Cold. You can always put on another layer. When it's hot, you can only strip so far till yer naked, and if it's still hot then, yer outta luck... :tongue:

--rick


----------



## plymouth71

I guess it all depends on if you have a lot of purdy girls where you live as to whether or not you want more layers...


----------



## Hornet

Coming from Manitoba,when it comes to layers,you're speaking from experience aren't you,lol:wave:
Left Saskatchewan because of girls only un-layering for one month of the year,figured it had to be warmer for longer somewhere,lol:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

This year we had nearly 6 months of good weather. Just starting to layer up.


----------



## bobhch

rain that turned into very light snow today....was enough to make a slush ball...

Bob...not in the face Dude...zilla


----------



## [email protected]

Tuesday night into Wednesday 9" of heavy wet snow. Only two weeks too early. Waiting on my plow parts.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I am in North-Central Indiana, Yesterday it spit snow hard enough to turn the grass white for a little while. Tomorrow it is supposed to reach 60, talk about a weather change.

Boosted


----------



## jack0fall

Nyet! Of course this is Ohio, and if I don't like the weather I just need wait a couple seconds... Cuz it will change. :jest:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

SplitPoster said:


> . . . Seasons do change, would you rather be hot than cold?


 
I'd rather be hot. It can be miserable but I can always cool off. I'm one of those people who can never seem to warm up in winter. And it's worse this fall since I dropped 30 lbs over the summer. My hands are already like ice and it is only early Novembrrrr . . .


----------



## [email protected]

Well this year has been an odd one for the northwoods of WI. I've had one snowfall over 5" all season usually have at least 9 of those by now. Current snow pack is at 14" in the yard this year. Average that I've had at this time any other year has been around 30" of snow depth this time of year. 

Weather service according to radio is predicting 9-16" for this afternoon till tomorrow evening. About time being I have had my plow on my Jeep since December:thumbsup:.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Spring is coming!! Then you can go back to fun things like this!!!










Just don't look down!! :wave:


----------



## SmittyinFLA

Holy SH*T! NO THANK YOU. Done enough of that to know I don't ever want to do it again.


----------



## [email protected]

Love that pic. Looks like some roads I drove in Montana.


----------



## [email protected]

All I have to say is WOW:freak: I had 18 1/2" of snow in less than 24 hours. Now they are saying 6-10" more Friday night.
I had to climb out my storm door window to get out of the house. Just plowing my driveway and road I used over 1/4 tank of gas. Generally that last for 3 snow falls. Nice to have the snow but all at once is tough on me and my Jeep. Pulled 6 guys out and cleared another four driveways. Main highway was closed and traversing the back roads when it was not plowed or driven on was pretty cool.


----------



## slotcarman12078

We got a decent snowfall last night and it kept up until mid afternoon. About 8-10" of heavy wet snow. It took me 2 attempts, but I managed to shovel the whole driveway myself. It wasn't bad until I got to the 2 1/2 feet of packed crap from the plows. I'll probably regret it when it catches up with my back, and my hand's a little sore, but I'm still alive and kickin'!


----------



## [email protected]

Schools were still closed today as they could only clear the roads with road graters as the County plows and dump trucks were getting stuck.:thumbsup:

Only 4-6" more tonight.


----------



## RiderZ

No snow here in Illinois.We are leaving for n.wisconsin in the morning to ride.They say they got close to 28 inches on the ground.Should be fun.


----------



## J[email protected]

what part of WI? Near Eagle River?


----------



## RiderZ

[email protected] said:


> what part of WI? Near Eagle River?


We stayed in Boulder Jct.We rode to Eagle River to check out the snowmobile museum.We put on 263 miles in 1 1/2 days of riding.The guy at the museum said they got 28 inches through the northern Wis. region


----------



## pshoe64

*Now Snow????*

We had twisters Friday and now they are calling for snow. If you like a wide variety of weather, KY is your place! Come on July! I'm ready for Hazy, Hot and Humid! AND DULL DRY WEATHER!

Rant over, thank you for listening,
-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang it Paull.. I saw Liberty KY on CNN today, and knew we had someone around there!! Glad you made it through the rough stuff!!


----------



## pshoe64

The town that got hit was West Liberty a little east of Lexington, KY. I, fortunately, live in Liberty, KY (we are not real imaginative with our names here) about 50 miles south of Lexington. We did get beat up a bit, but nothing like the West Liberty and Salyersville did. We had funnel clouds (we could see them, but nothing hit the ground, WHEW!) and hail. Never saw hail as big as my fist before, I can strike that off the bucket list now.

-Paul


----------



## [email protected]

Tornadoes and large hail are not cool. When I was stationed in Lackland AFB in TX. for tech school they had us on a run with everything from our locker because we had 10 guys in our flight start fighting. While running tornado sirens were going off. By the time we made it to cover we had golf ball to racquet ball sized hail pelting us. Funny thing was you couldn't tell which of us were in the original fist fight because of all the black eyes, bumps, bruises, and one bloody nose lol.


I'd rather deal with the deep snow then tornadoes. Glad you were safe.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I haven't really heard from anyone... y'all gettin some snow out there?


----------



## tazman052186

Here in Plymouth Indiana the news said Friday it might be rain snow mix. But we will see when it happens.


----------



## [email protected]

Two weeks ago I had 5" fall but it melted some that day and was gone the next.


----------



## clausheupel

*Early winter this year! :-O*










That´s what it looked like this morning when I stepped out the front door to fetch some bread from the baker´s... :drunk:

Snowing all day since then (about 5 cm on the cars now), but it´s not could enough (yet) for covering the streets. Anyway: Just about time to mount my snow tires (tomorrow...)! 

Greetings to the whole slotcar family from the other side of the puddle

Claus


----------



## A/FX Nut

I miss Germany. Great country.

Randy.


----------



## 82whiskey

Great beer too! Spent some time in Switzerland and Germany and never had a beer on tap I did not love.:thumbsup:

Brian


----------



## A/FX Nut

Oh yes, the beer was great. Better than any American beer. After I spent a year and a half there, when I got home and drank american beer, I could taste the water in it. Our laws force the brewers to keep the alcohol content to below 6%.

Randy.


----------



## Signal30

Ground isn't warm enough in Southwest Ohio for it to stick to much.


----------



## beast1624

Mmmmm...Beer!


----------



## ParkRNDL

No snow, but this whole Sandy/Frankenstorm/Turducken storm has me a little freaked...

Hey Claus, what's that model is that cute little Mazda wagon that we don't have here in the States?

--rick


----------



## clausheupel

*Lol :-d*

This thread´s heading to a new direction - me like it! :dude:

Here´s the stuff served at my track:










Coming from a small, local brewery only 3 km away - they even deliver every 2 weeks...

Prost! :wave:

Claus


----------



## clausheupel

*little wagon!? :-O*



ParkRNDL said:


> No snow, but this whole Sandy/Frankenstorm/Turducken storm has me a little freaked...
> 
> Hey Claus, what's that model is that cute little Mazda wagon that we don't have here in the States?
> 
> --rick


Hey Rick,

that "cute lil´ wagon" is by far the biggest car I owned so far!  










It´s a 2000 Mazda 626 - rusty, but trusty!  Bought her last December after my Skoda Octavia´s unexpected, sudden death. 1000 EUR plus my Skoda and the Mazda was mine. 110 HP turbo Diesel, lots of space and only 160k km back then. Now almost 205k km and still running strong (150 km every day).

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## ParkRNDL

Love it. Wish you could still get a practical wagon here. I think you can count the true station wagons available in the U.S market on one hand. (When I say "practical", I'm not thinking Cadillac CTS wagon, though I'd love to have one...)

Not too long ago they were still selling Ford Focus wagons here; I actually wanted to look for one when I bought a new (used) car in February... but the dealer helping me out said they're like hen's teeth to find and they go for big money if they aren't trashed.

OK I just took a quick look at the Station Wagon category in Edmunds.com. Of the 30 or so models there, the only ones from the Big Three are the Cadillac, the Dodge Journey and Caliber, and the Ford Flex and C-Max, none of which is a true station wagon as far as I'm concerned. I am nostalgic for the days of the Country Squire, Kingswood Estate, and Town and Country (before it was a minivan)...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

How about a Dodge Magnum?


----------



## A/FX Nut

Nice car. I remember drinking Hey Lands Beer in Achuaffenburg in the mid 80's when I was there.

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL

NTxSlotCars said:


> How about a Dodge Magnum?


Yeah, maybe. The fact that there was no third row seat offered kinda keeps it from being in the same league as a Roadmaster Estate or a Monaco or Fury wagon...

On a weather-related note, the more I read about Frankenstorm, the more freaked out I get. Anybody else in the Northeast battening down the hatches?

--rick


----------



## 82whiskey

ParkRNDL said:


> Anybody else in the Northeast battening down the hatches?



Just finished stuffing everything in the shed. Got plenty of flashlights, batteries, ice and beer :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

I am wondering what kind of lawn furniture I am going to inherit after Tuesday.


----------



## clausheupel

*Snow might be annoying...*

...but a hurricane is more than naughty! 

I was watching the news on TV just a couple of minutes ago and what I saw upcoming over there is not good! :drunk:

I wish you and your families nothing but the best for the next days and keep my fingers tightly crossed for you!!! 

Best regards and greetings from the other side of the pond

Claus


----------



## tjd241

*Getting hammered in CT....*

Not lots of rain yet, it's whipping through in bands, but Hurricane force winds are HERE. Lots of tree limbs coming down... no whole trees yet. Many hours left to go though. Power still on and cable is too... surprising to say the least. Film at 11:00.


----------



## beast1624

You guys take care up there!


----------



## 82whiskey

Wet and windy in southeatern MA but no major damage. Flashlights and candles at the ready but no need yet...


----------



## tjd241

*well....*

It was too good to last... Power went out at 7:45 EST.  Still howling here. Fingers crossed this is just the Power Co. taking a grid or two off line to fix something else. Running on a Verizon wifi card for now. Then an iPhone.


----------



## 82whiskey

What state are you in nuther?


----------



## SplitPoster

This too shall pass ND! As long as there is no damage to home and property, all is good!
As it dies down, enjoy the sound of the wind and rain. Chainsaws start early.


----------



## tjd241

82whiskey said:


> What state are you in nuther?


... disarray.

CT


----------



## 82whiskey

Very close to the bullseye. Hope you make out ok.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Power still on, basement still dry, so far so good...

--rick


----------



## beast1624

Rick
My daughter in Harrisburg said they were expecting some snow later. Are you guys near there?


----------



## ParkRNDL

About an hour south of Harrisburg. I know there's lots of snow not too far west right now, but it's about 45 and rainy-misty here...

--rick


----------



## tjd241

Winds still gusting to 35 here... no rain... LOTS of trees and wires everywhere. House down the street got whacked with a tree. A glancing blow that sliced off the corner and the whole bedroom wall. You can see right into the house at the 2nd floor level. Guy was sleeping in bed when the whole thing happened. Still no power... gonna go use the last splashes of hot water.

"I've had _this_ dream before." Abe Simpson


----------



## beast1624

CRAZY! We are expecting snow in N Texas this afternoon...second time in three years for a white Christmas.


----------



## beast1624

White Christmas at the Beast's cave


----------



## Bubba 123

beast1624 said:


> White Christmas at the Beast's cave


hey Beast !!
KOOL "Digs" :thumbsup:
happy holidays 2 ALL U Slot-Heads :thumbsup:
snowstorm coming in tonight...about 100 miles 2 west now & closing

got my Jeep Wrangler, gassed & ready, & NEW muc-boots 2!!!!

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Putting snow tires on the slot cars...


----------



## Bubba 123

NTxSlotCars said:


> Putting snow tires on the slot cars...


use the "Studded" version 4 better traction.....
may have 2 replace or repave trac sect. later....but WTH??? :freak:

Happy Holidays !!!
looks like we may be getting a small Blizzard 2nite (??)

Bubba 123


----------



## [email protected]

White Christmas is definitely here. I'll try to get pictures. Let's just say my little Jeep has earned a spot in the heated garage.


----------



## slotcarman12078

9 - 12" called for between tonight and tomorrow!!! :woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

There's a joke there somewhere....


----------



## rbrunne1

Snow in Upstate NY










Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## torredcuda

Light dusting Christmas morning and now 8-10"! Is it spring yet? :freak:


----------



## beast1624

Wow! Be careful up there guys!


----------



## [email protected]

Only thing I don't like about snow is it's more difficult getting firewood out of the woods and my chickens won't go out of their coop. They eat more feed and make more of a mess. Otherwise I like it.


----------



## hojoe

Since it's snowing over the entire state of Missouri, I thought this was appropiate.
hojoe


----------



## HadaSlot

Currently. Looking forward to seeing 3 inches pile up outside while I am cozy in the slot cave.


----------



## plymouth71

Back in the spring of 1997, we had over 19 inches of snow in one Blizzard alone. This added to the normal snowfall received that year essentially doubled the spring run off resulting in the "Flood of the Century. I'll take 8-9 inches of snow any day !


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thunder, lightning, sleet and snow before rush hour this morning..............wrecks everywhere.


----------



## slotcarman12078

What a way to start the day!!! Be careful You DFW guys!!

Thunder snow is not very common.. I almost crapped my pants the first time I witnessed it. I was out shoveling the sidewalk at night, and thought someone was flashing the lamp post (time to come inside signal), and as I looked over at the lamp post and saw it was on, the thunder came!!


----------



## Bubba 123

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thunder, lightning, sleet and snow before rush hour this morning..............wrecks everywhere.


sleet, freezing rain & usual yuck..
no accumilation,, but ice is ice & not sure on roads yet....
got ma' jeep filled up though :thumbsup:

BE CAREFULL!!! STAY HOME IF U CAN....:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Literally hundreds of wrecks across DFW this morning.
I waited til almost lunch to go to work. Mostly melted off now.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I bet it was crazy Rich.. Right before Christmas '04 it snowed as far south as El Paso, and there were literally 100 wrecks in a 3 mile stretch of I-10. That mess made me detour up to Albuquerque to avoid the chaos!!

Glad you, Will and the TM are home safe! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

*awaiting the blast*

well after 2 days of the weatherman calling for the end of times. it just started snowing here. round here we,re expecting 24 inches of snow and wind as much as 60 mph! sounds like the end all to me however the weather is mostly wrong most the time! I hope they,re wrong this time. I have my van loaded with all the heating repair parts for emergency repairs and of course hazardous duty pay! ya know it seems I just survived super storm sandy and hurricane Irene and the flood of 2010. the smart guy in me says" it might be time to move" this stuff is wearing me out man !!


----------



## Rick Carter

Joegri,

These cats are always way off target and get paid to be wrong -despite all of the advancements in technology. We in North Jersey were "supposed" to get rain starting this afternoon and snow starting around 8pm. Well....at 7am, nothing but snow and it has yet to subside!


----------



## tjd241

*I see some dark blue bands over RI Joe...*

Just looked at the precip map on TV.... The weather people were pretty darn accurate in my area of CT. Minimally half a foot already and a good 10 hours of heavier weather to go. Near white-out as it is now. Who says ya can't wear white after labor day?


----------



## 82whiskey

Looks like they are pretty accurate in Southeastern MA too. They're saying 2 to 3 inches per hour from 7PM to 1AM. 5:30 right now and its a white out. I think the forecast might be right on in MA.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Stay safe guys this looks like a doozie for y'all


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Got about 7 inches here. Not too bad but with having my little guy, a shihtzu, I had to shovel him a path to poop!!!!

He loves the snow!! He was a rescue dog we got in Oct and he hated going out at all when he first got here now he wants to play in the snow like a crazy doggie!!!!


----------



## Hornet

LMAO,and up here in Western Canada,it's hardly freezing at night lately,suns a shining on us:thumbsup:

Hey Rick,i feel for ya:wave:
Rick


----------



## tjd241

*Looks like cut wheel wells....*

... Nat Weather Service says 29 inches... My yard?... drifts 3-4 feet minimally... It looks deceiving, like you can make it... drifts over the axles though. Side roads impassable as of now, main roads being cleared first. Local news says Police, Fire, and even Snowplows all report getting stuck here and there all night. 

Here's a shot for you boys down in South Cackalacky. :wave: This was at first light. I have since waded out through waist deep drifts and shoveled old Pepe out for the most part. No town plows have been by yet, so for now we are sitting tight.


----------



## Gear Head

22" here. Just finished digging out


----------



## tjd241

*For the fitness buffs...*

... Stick a fork in me .... I'm done. Cleared this much with a shovel and now waiting for the town plow (still MIA)... and our condo assoc guy who is presumably stuck somewhere too. I chugged old Pepe out to the road in 4WD Low and there we stopped. Rocked back and forth and retreated to the clearing. Sorry BlackOx... We tried, but almost bellied out with wheels off the pavement. 










Ironically, he parked this in MY backyard so as not to have to lug it down here. NOW, he just has to make it himself. Wait till I see him... dude, leave the freakin KEYS next time ! !  ... never ran one, but I'm pretty sure I coulda muddled through it. Handy for a doughnut run I bet.


----------



## Rick Carter

Yes Tricky Ricky,

I had Canadian snow drifts everywhere -LOL! I got up at 4am to shovel my long butt driveway and sidewalk. Too bad I've yet to discover how to post pics from my phone 'cause I'd show you a thing or two about snow -LOL!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> ... Nat Weather Service says 29 inches... My yard?... drifts 3-4 feet minimally... It looks deceiving, like you can make it... drifts over the axles though. Side roads impassable as of now, main roads being cleared first. Local news says Police, Fire, and even Snowplows all report getting stuck here and there all night.
> 
> Here's a shot for you boys down in South Cackalacky. :wave: This was at first light. I have since waded out through waist deep drifts and shoveled old Pepe out for the most part. No town plows have been by yet, so for now we are sitting tight.



Yuck! 

Y'all can keep that.


----------



## Hornet

If you have another John Deere lawn/ garden tractor or hoe close,steal the key out of it,most John Deere keys inter change.
Or reach up under the dash and unplug the key,and jumper it :thumbsup:

LOL,man you guys are getting some snow:wave:

Sure glad it's down east,lol:wave:


----------



## Dyno

I got 18 inches in Norwalk CT. It wasn't the lightest snow to move around either.
My friend sent me this picture from his house in Shelton, about 30 minutes NW of me . They got about 30++


----------



## SlickRick

Yep that looks about right, we got hit hard in East Haven, 32". Most side roads haven't even been plowed yet. 
The main roads a pretty much 1 lane...I've never seen this much snow, it really is crazy!


----------



## tjd241

*Magic Marshmallows...*

Its going to warm up tomorrow, but it's been so cold for the past 48 hours that no melting has really taken place. If you were hoping for some help from the sun yesterday... you will see there was none. If ya waited... you'll be choppin today with temps not much more than 20 degrees. 

Funny pic from the patio... Despite heavy winds gusting through the storm Friday night and yesterday, these snow-puffs are still hangin tough 2 days post-storm.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool pic!!! Seems like a good day for a Nutherland Carshow??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ummm Nuther?? Just _who_ is that frozen solid hanging on to the fence??? LOL


----------



## joegri

man its nice to nuther wasn't the only dude to get spanked! 10 degress n no heat last nite but candles will keep you warm! we got spanked too and coming back!!this is kinda fun but it suks at the same time:wave:


----------



## slotcardan

when it snowed i was stuck inside


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Cool lookin Ultra five speed steer accelerator track!!! :thumbsup:
That's the IDEAL kinda racin for this kinda weather!

I wish it would snow here. This 40˚ rain is getting OOOOOOLLLLLLLDDDDDD.


----------



## slotcardan

http://youtu.be/Sb19wsH4YMk?t=25s


----------



## plymouth71

*No... I think the snow is done...*

Looking out the Dining room window at the front door. The drift in front of the garage is as high as the roof.










This is a drift out front of my Father in Law machine shed.










He had to take part of it down manually because the tractor wasn't tall enough.










My car was stuck on the other side of this drift. That's actually the driveway. The engine bay was so blown in, it was literally a block of ice/packed snow.


----------



## tossedman

Nice! Hope you left your car windows closed!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

plymouth71 said:


>


 
Thanks for the pics . . . it reinforces my decision to head south in 2011. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

They don't call it the great white north for nothing, eh? If I looked out my front window and saw that much snow, I'd go into hibernation until April!! :freak:


----------



## rbrunne1

Plymouth - I remember snow like that in the '70's!


----------



## fordcowboy

Two inchs a hour here. We are up to 6 inch now. In MO Lendell


----------



## HadaSlot

We got ten here in Boonville MO. My old Subaru Loyale 4x4 really shines in weather like this.


----------



## wyatt641

has not hit here in chicago area yet...expecting 3 to 7 inches..anyones guess..
will get up hour earlier to head to work..


----------



## LDThomas

16" was forecast - only got 4" Whew!


----------



## sethndaddy

we haven't seen anything near the forecasted snow storms the last 3 years. an occasional 4-6 inches, but that was when they where screaming 12-18 inches.

blah blah blah.....bring it on mother nature


----------



## pshoe64

I thought we were going to get through without a "big" snow, which don't take much for us. But it's coming down hard, ice first, now snow. We are only supposed to get 4 inches, but that will lock me up on the ridge until the salt trucks get up here. We're usually the last area to get cleared out. 

-Paul


----------



## wyatt641

how far are you from central city kentucky??was my moms hometown..displaced to chicago now...she moved here in the late 50's..still has kin there..but here in chitown area we got about 8 inches on ground now..wet snow..snow blower keeps clogging..wish it woulda come on the weekend..all the best..
dave


----------



## pshoe64

That's always west, about 2+ hours away. I'm about 45 minutes southwest of Lexington. We are darn close to being right in the middle of the state. We passed the ice phase all snow now, still coming down pretty good. We have about 2" so far.

-Paul


----------



## wyatt641

we have about 10 inches on ground now..on top of the 3 that was left over from last weeks 7 or so inches...supposed to warm up this weekend..40's...which means flooding in some areas...thank god we got sump pumps and drain tile put in 4 years ago..we would always get water in basement...hope you have a great day.


----------



## ParkRNDL

yeesh. they talked about us getting anywhere from 8 to 18 inches, depending on what source you use. looks like we got maybe 6 as of about 10 AM, and a couple seem to have melted off already, and it seems my Fisher-Price snowblower doesn't like slush, which is what it's mostly turned to...

--rick


----------



## tazman052186

Here is in Plymouth Indiana we got 11.8 inches of snow for the snow storm thats heading east.


----------



## Gear Head

Did someone say storm?


----------



## ParkRNDL

A few inches when we woke up here in southern PA, and it's supposed to continue all day. All the school districts around here are closed. Probably the latest snow day we have ever had around here. I will be getting some track time in the dungeon today for sure. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## hojoe

12 inches here in mid-Missouri. The roads look clear, but I don't think I can get in and out of my driveway. O well, I'll have to stay home and play with slots. 
hojoe


----------



## [email protected]

School district here sent a letter out to the parents last week.kids will need 2 extra days along with 15 minutes extra every day till the end of school. :freak: Had 13 snow days here. We get snow days for schools at any snowfall over 8"+ or heavy ice accumulations. Only 2 were for ice.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

No snow here yet, but we got our first cold spell this week.


----------



## plymouth71

Small layer this morning, but it melted by noon.


----------



## Bubba 123

plymouth71 said:


> Small layer this morning, but it melted by noon.


been having frosts & several freezes past 2 weeks here....
50's & mid 60's 4 highs now... getting a mid 40's high coming Tuesday :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## beast1624

NTxSlotCars said:


> No snow here yet, but we got our first cold spell this week.


According to long range forecast we might bet that chance around the third week of December.


----------



## [email protected]

High of 28 here today. Snow? yah nothing to shovel in my area but drove to some serious snow areas about 3 weeks ago already and wish I had my winter tires.


----------



## plymouth71

Just put the snow tires on today...


----------



## vansmack2

My niece is complaining about the snow where she lives, which is just outside of Boston, Ma. 

No snow in sight here at my place in So. Cal. We do get snow at my place maybe a few times a year.


----------



## chappy2

If you are looking for snow, I got about 2" on the ground and more in today's forecast. It is along time till April now!

Chappy


----------



## [email protected]

chappy2 said:


> If you are looking for snow, I got about 2" on the ground and more in today's forecast. It is along time till April now!
> 
> Chappy


Nice! I travel to Marquette for work about two to three times a week. Usually come up M95 through Republic and take 41 through Ishpeming and Negaunee. :thumbsup:


----------



## chappy2

[email protected] said:


> Nice! I travel to Marquette for work about two to three times a week. Usually come up M95 through Republic and take 41 through Ishpeming and Negaunee. :thumbsup:


Cool Jeepman, small world for sure, let me know sometime, it would cool to meet another HT'er in person. Long cold Winter coming for sure. If you don't mind what do you in MQT.


----------



## [email protected]

chappy2 said:


> Cool Jeepman, small world for sure, let me know sometime, it would cool to meet another HT'er in person. Long cold Winter coming for sure. If you don't mind what do you in MQT.


I repair and install all dental equipment and some medical imaging equipment. You have a track up? I'm a tyco guy and frequent GB for work, so if you need anything lmk.:thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624

Looks like we are going to get our first ice storm here in Dallas today and tonight. First one like this here in years. Keeping an eye on some of the trees around the cave...chain saw at the ready!


----------



## Rudy1964

It's snowing here in Kalamazoo


----------



## NTxSlotCars

All the wrecks without the ice and snow...


----------



## chappy2

[email protected] said:


> I repair and install all dental equipment and some medical imaging equipment. You have a track up? I'm a tyco guy and frequent GB for work, so if you need anything lmk.:thumbsup:


Hey Jeepman, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. Thank you for the offer for supplies. I do have a track, just sectional Tomy AFX. We got snow over the weekend and it is in the teens right now. The kids got the sleds out and spent all Sunday outside. If you ever are laid over in Marquette for a night give me a shout.

Rob


----------



## RiderZ

*Snow*

Wish we had some snow here.Just finished up rebuilding my 05 SkiDoo 600mxz.Spent just over 2 grand to freshen the engine & suspension.Thought about getting a newer sled or fixing the existing one up.Chose the later as this old girl has never failed or left me stranded trail side.


----------



## beast1624

Not snowing, but we are getting a massive ice storm right now in Dallas.


----------



## Bubba 123

beast1624 said:


> Not snowing, but we are getting a massive ice storm right now in Dallas.


yup...just starting here in Jackson, TN. right now :freak:
got supplies & alt. lighting, gas fireplace... 
& a Jeep...
I'm set..:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## beast1624

Bubba 123 said:


> yup...just starting here in Jackson, TN. right now :freak:
> got supplies & alt. lighting, gas fireplace...
> & a Jeep...
> I'm set..:thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


AMEN! Here we got spirits and stuff to make heat so we are good!


----------



## vansmack2

Snow predicted for my area Friday Night/Saturday. Chance of precipitation is 95 percent with temps a high of 39 and a low of 25. Many years we only get snow once or twice a year, sometimes not at all. This is a little out of the ordinary for this early in the year for us. I am in So. Cal., but at a little over 2600 ft.

I will post again if we actually get snow.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Y'all be careful driving out there... Watch out for the other guy!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Massive ice storm. Not a tree standing straight.


----------



## Bubba 123

beast1624 said:


> AMEN! Here we got spirits and stuff to make heat so we are good!


"Spirits" ... I KNEW I forgot "SOMETHING"..!!!!!:drunk::freak::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

PLEASE!!, everyone be carefull out there, & stay in touch on here....
we are 1 more outlet 4 getting U help... if need be 

Pete


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Power outages all over yesterday. 20 degrees this morning, teens tonight.
This ice isn't going anywhere in the near future.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

DFW is still a mess...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ground Hog Day...

Is everyone done with the snow?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nope! I hear 6 more weeks... They're calling for a wintry mix here Tues into Weds. Possible 1-1/2" of sleet!! YUCK!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nope! I hear 6 more weeks... They're calling for a wintry mix here Tues into Weds. Possible 1-1/2" of sleet!! YUCK!


getting sleet/rain then snow now here & all night 
taking TM 2 work & picking her up....
"Got Jeep???"... LOL!!
Be SAFE ALL!!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Bubba your getting what we got yesterday, talking like 5-8 inches of snow tues to


----------



## [email protected]

Not getting the snow. I'd say we are average for snowfall, but temps?! Lets just say -34F was a low I recorded. Highs have rarely hit above the high teens since Christmas. It's friggin freezing here.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Your freezing is headed this way, though not at the -34 extreme. We got a lovely 11" of the fluffy white stuff today. More coming Sat-Sun. Oh joy!!


----------



## pshoe64

We got hit with 1/2 inch of ice last night. Just got power and internet back after 16 hours being down. We have trees down and the roads that I live on are still iced over, but I live in a remote rural area. I've been stuck in the house the 4 days and the walls are getting closer! Now that we have power the slot cave has lights, so it may be time to tinker and get the cabin fever off my brain. Oh, and it's snowing now:freak: Looking forward to July!

-Paul


----------



## beast1624

19 here in Dallas right now. Supposed to have snow showers tomorrow. Darn global warming.


----------



## Dslot

Snow/ice almost never makes it down this far south (between Austin and San Antonio). Today we woke up to patches of white on the short-grass areas of the yard. But it was weird stuff - little separate balls of perfectly opaque white ice, the largest a bit bigger than a BB. It looked like somebody had shredded styrofoam bead-board all over the yard.



-- D


----------



## Bubba 123

Dslot said:


> Snow/ice almost never makes it down this far south (between Austin and San Antonio). Today we woke up to patches of white on the short-grass areas of the yard. But it was weird stuff - little separate balls of perfectly opaque white ice, the largest a bit bigger than a BB. It looked like somebody had shredded styrofoam bead-board all over the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> -- D


called sleet or micro-mini hail :wave:

had a touch enough 2 blow around on road surfaces yesterday...
16o & overcast now w/ "that 4 letter-Word" arriving 2morrow :drunk:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Four letter word...*





I just want to crawl into bed and hibernate until spring.:freak:


----------



## leonus

Its even snowing here in the South today. 20degrees is not bad compared to what alot of you are getting this year though. I hate snow...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a lot of snow cream...just add milk, sugar, and vanilla...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yep.... Snow it!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's a lot of snow cream...just add milk, sugar, and vanilla...RM


getting just enough coming down 2 see it now :drunk:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## jobobvideo

slotman, love the neighborhood!


----------



## Dslot

Where are you Slotcarman? 

That looks _just_ like my sister-in-law's neighborhood in Cleveland where we got heavily snowed on some years ago. Helped her shovel her walk. Had a magical ride into downtown on fine old-school heavy-transit railcars as thick snow swirled past the windows and filled up the back-lots of the industrial buildings we passed by.  I absolutely loved it (but then, I could afford to, because I knew I'd soon be back in the sunny south without a snow shovel in a 50-mile radius).

-- D
Okay, well, I guess it looks just like a *lot* of neighborhoods in every city north of Dallas. Sigh.


----------



## Jisp

Snow??? What's that? Forecast 40C/104F tomorrow, here in southern Australia so not expecting much snow. We copped a 42C/108F a couple of weeks ago. One of our state capitals, Adelaide, recorded the hottest temp on the planet for the day a few weeks back.

With that in mind I'm offering relief packages of sunshine. Willing to trade a 12x12x12" box of sunshine for any working slot car......... lemme know.

Guys, hang in there. Your Spring is not all that far off now. Best wishes.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Jisp said:


> Snow??? What's that? Forecast 40C/104F tomorrow, here in southern Australia so not expecting much snow. We copped a 42C/108F a couple of weeks ago. One of our state capitals, Adelaide, recorded the hottest temp on the planet for the day a few weeks back.
> 
> With that in mind I'm offering relief packages of sunshine. Willing to trade a 12x12x12" box of sunshine for any working slot car......... lemme know.
> 
> Guys, hang in there. Your Spring is not all that far off now. Best wishes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael. :thumbsup:


let me get back 2U...in JULY on "Snow" ;-)
meanwhile, look 4 a "Large" Fed Ex package arriving 2 U shortly....
should be "ME" inside :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

Let's just say that if the ice is off the lakes up here by the spring fishing opener it will be a miracle. Some of the inland lakes have over 48" of ice. Guys fishing on the river by me are recording 36" +. Average is 24" on the lakes and 12-14" on the river. According to our local utilities frost depth is at 6' 6" on average. Normal is 48".

Talking 20's for highs coming up woo hooo. May just have to wear shorts.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

When is it not snowing? The forecast is that Sunday will be the first snow free day since Thursday, but another storm will be here Monday. That will make four storms in five days.

Joe


----------



## SplitPoster

Went to central NJ in winter for the first time in many, many years, for 10 days of training. A full day late due to snow, had class in hotel one day due to snow, snow over weekend, then they tried to get everyone out a day early due to the last big storm. I was one of tens of people to actually get out of Newark on Thursday, after 8 or so inches fell and before 4 or so more started. Snow there again this weekend. After seeing roads along the beach here along the GoM iced over a couple of weeks ago, I have seen ENOUGH sleet, snow and freezing rain for one winter! Now I know why you guys with caves stay there! 

60 degrees here today, fell asleep sitting on the back porch enjoying not being cold.


----------



## beast1624

SplitPoster said:


> Went to central NJ in winter for the first time in many, many years, for 10 days of training. A full day late due to snow, had class in hotel one day due to snow, snow over weekend, then they tried to get everyone out a day early due to the last big storm. I was one of tens of people to actually get out of Newark on Thursday, after 8 or so inches fell and before 4 or so more started. Snow there again this weekend. After seeing roads along the beach here along the GoM iced over a couple of weeks ago, I have seen ENOUGH sleet, snow and freezing rain for one winter! Now I know why you guys with caves stay there!
> 
> 60 degrees here today, fell asleep sitting on the back porch enjoying not being cold.


So the common take away for me in your story is...'snow'. What you describe is why my wife left 'Jersey 35 years ago and swears she will never go back.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ice storm. Big time.

82 yesterday, 25 today. 

Biggest temp swing I can remember in a while.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've had worse. When I worked at Pizza Hut it would be 100+ in the kitchen and zero in the freezer. :lol:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I've had worse. When I worked at Pizza Hut it would be 100+ in the kitchen and zero in the freezer. :lol:


got Thunda', feeze'n rain/sleet til 6 am..
Bubba 123 :drunk:


----------



## foxkilo

What can I say but we had no real snow here in Frankfurt the whole winter. Hardly did the thermometer drop below zero Celsius. In the moment its plus 12° C. Its been the fourth warmest winter on record. Downside will be loads of moskitos in summer.


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> got Thunda', feeze'n rain/sleet til 6 am..
> Bubba 123 :drunk:


still lightly snow'n @ noon here... 
got about 1/2 in. ice/sleet under it 2 

Bubba 123 of The North....


----------



## pshoe64

We had an ice storm that shifted to snow. Wound up with about 1/2 inch of ice with 5-1/2 inches of snow with drifts about 10 inches. Needless to say, in my rural location, I'll be staying put for a couple of days. I think my daughter will be in school until July at this rate!

COME ON SUMMER!!!!!

-Paul


----------



## alpink

what Paul said


----------



## 65 COMET

Got real lucky here only a dusting.Thank __ __ __.


----------



## Bubba 123

65 COMET said:


> Got real lucky here only a dusting.Thank __ __ __.


where U live, 65????
I'm coming over & going "Postal" on U's !!!:drunk::freak:

jus kidding, actually GLAD someone(s) NOT getting the brunt of this..
stay WARM, SAFE, & WELL !!!:thumbsup:

Bbba123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83

Jeebus! I didn`t sign up for this stuff! 18"+ with blizzard conditions! Welcome back to WNY sucker! :jest:


----------



## slotking

My wife came bouncing down the stairs all happy!!
saying guess why I am so happy!!

Of course I said because your pregnant (no way, she's 60 and been fixed)
She said no!! No school on Wednesday! So the Rochester, NY schools are closed! and it seems those that work in the schools get more excited than the kids do with snow days


----------



## beast1624

83 here in Dallas today. Only problem is this time of year here it could be snowing tomorrow.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Maybe the thoughts will keep you cool....


----------



## Bubba 123

NTxSlotCars said:


> Maybe the thoughts will keep you cool....


need all the help I can get...106o here 2day 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## beast1624

Beats our 103. We haven't had a really BAD summer for TX. If El Nino develops hopefully we will get a wet winter and fill some of the lakes back up.


----------

